# Sembra impossibile,ma sono punto a capo , e sta succedendo adesso



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!! 
e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
ora la situazione è questa:
questo sabato partiamo per delle vacanze e poi torniamo mercoledi poi dopo una settimana lei riparte per una vacanza con l'amica (ne sono certo) però con la scusa il giorno prima di partire dovrebbe vedersi con lui.
lo so già cosa mi direte...
ora non so davvero cosa fare per fargli cambiare idea, anche con l'amica dice che non sa cosa puo capitare ,che comunque lui è stato chiaro,ah e questo oltre a stare parecchio lontano è pure fidanzato e la vuole portare a casa sua.
ah non ho fregato password e/o varie ,mi ha restituito il mio tablet perchè il pc è andato e anche se ha cancellato tutto inspiegabilmente è rimasto,però non è come la scorsa volta non abbiamo piu litigato ne niente.
dopo che ho saputo ho pure vomitato letteralmente


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...



vorrei adottarti, se vuoi


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

va a finire che faccio la fine di Matteo Montesi.
io non ce la faccio piu così, sarà sempre così?
me ne devo fare una ragione.
da quello che dice al max sarebbe solo una cosa occasionale,però io non so come potrei prenderla se si concretizzasse
non mi è ancora capitato realmente. e comunque non posso fare nulla per impedirlo, la scelta è sua,però se va li solo per mangiare una pizza come dice alla sua amica, le condizioni le crea lei e poi perchè a casa invece che al ristorante.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> va a finire che faccio la fine di Matteo Montesi.
> io non ce la faccio piu così, sarà sempre così?
> me ne devo fare una ragione.
> da quello che dice al max sarebbe solo una cosa occasionale,però io non so come potrei prenderla se si concretizzasse
> non mi è ancora capitato realmente. e comunque non posso fare nulla per impedirlo, la scelta è sua,però se va li solo per mangiare una pizza come dice alla sua amica, le condizioni le crea lei e poi perchè a casa invece che al ristorante.


io penso che il problma sia sempre lo stesso: lei.
tu hai bisogno di ritrovare prima te stesso, stabilire le tue priorita,capire quello che vuoi. non puoi volere questo, voler star male sempre per la stessa persona. non sei d accordo?


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Bender,

cosa ti da lei, per sopportare tutto questo?
Cosa ti manca, per poter dire ... basta?


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> cosa ti da lei, per sopportare tutto questo?
> *Cosa ti manca, per poter dire ... basta?
> ...


Le palle. Ma quelle o ce le hai o ti riduci così.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> va a finire che faccio la fine di Matteo Montesi.
> *io non ce la faccio piu così, sarà sempre così?*
> me ne devo fare una ragione.
> da quello che dice al max sarebbe solo una cosa occasionale,però io non so come potrei prenderla se si concretizzasse
> non mi è ancora capitato realmente. e comunque non posso fare nulla per impedirlo, la scelta è sua,però se va li solo per mangiare una pizza come dice alla sua amica, le condizioni le crea lei e poi perchè a casa invece che al ristorante.


Si, sarà sempre così... quindi se non ce la fai più, dacci un taglio.


----------



## Eliade (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...


Cristo santo...sei pure più giovane di me e perdi tempo in questo modo.
Ma ora datemi pure dell'acida, ma figliolo...ma non ci starebbe nemmeno da pensare: un vaffanculo diretto e fuga a gambe levate!
Si ok, si soffre per un po', ma poi si vive!!


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le palle. Ma quelle o ce le hai o ti riduci così.



Però, uno potrebbe pure arrivare a riconoscere di non avere le palle,
farsene una ragione e farsi andare o bastare quello che si ha ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, sarà sempre così... quindi se non ce la fai più, *dacci un taglio*.





Eliade ha detto:


> Cristo santo...sei pure più giovane di me e perdi tempo in questo modo.
> Ma ora datemi pure dell'acida, ma figliolo...ma non ci starebbe nemmeno da pensare: *un vaffanculo diretto e fuga a gambe levate!*
> Si ok, si soffre per un po', ma poi si vive!!



magari fosse così facile , l'avrebbe già fatto no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io penso che il problma sia sempre lo stesso: lei.
> *tu hai bisogno di ritrovare prima te stesso*, stabilire le tue priorita,capire quello che vuoi. non puoi volere questo, voler star male sempre per la stessa persona. non sei d accordo?



esattamente, ma gli servirebbero delle persone che si prendessero cura di lui: un gruppo, una compagnia disinteressata che lo trascinasse da qualche parte a far qualcosa di buono ogniqualvolta lui fosse lì ciondolante e triste.
qualcuno che si prendesse la briga di _gonfiarlo come una zampogna_ ,come dice bene perplesso, ma sapendolo ascoltare.

bender, c'è nessuno che  ti può aiutare e a cominciare, almeno?
dopo un po' cominceresti a camminare da solo, ne sono sicura :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Però, uno potrebbe pure arrivare a riconoscere di non avere le palle,
> farsene una ragione e farsi andare o bastare quello che si ha ...


Infatti lui già lo fa. Cioè, io ero rimasto a Bender che l'ospitava, pagava l'affitto (cioè glielo pagavano i genitori) e che lei lo trattava occhio croce poco meno che da pezza da piedi. Adesso: uguale. Cioè, mesi in cui non è cambiato nulla. Anzi. Quindi DI FATTO lui ha già scelto che va bene così, o meglio non può fare altrimenti. Che poi si lamenti è fine a sè stesso, una maniera come un'altra di scaricarsi la coscienza, o un po' di peso, o entrambe. Che lui usasse questo forum come una sorta di diario vagamente interattivo l'avevo scritta in tempi non sospetti, peraltro. Bender non ha speranza di niente, e mi spiace per lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente, ma gli servirebbero delle persone che si prendessero cura di lui: un gruppo, una compagnia disinteressata che lo trascinasse da qualche parte a far qualcosa di buono ogniqualvolta lui fosse lì ciondolante e triste.
> qualcuno che si prendesse la briga di _gonfiarlo come una zampogna_ ,*come dice bene perplesso*, ma sapendolo ascoltare.
> 
> bender, c'è nessuno che ti può aiutare e a cominciare, almeno?
> dopo un po' cominceresti a camminare da solo, ne sono sicura :smile:


Ma che cazzo dice bene Perlesso, porca te. Mi viene voglia di gonfiare te e lui come una zampogna, senza peraltro ascoltarvi per un cazzo di nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti lui già lo fa. Cioè, io ero rimasto a Bender che l'ospitava, pagava l'affitto (cioè glielo pagavano i genitori) e che lei lo trattava occhio croce poco meno che da pezza da piedi. Adesso: uguale. Cioè, mesi in cui non è cambiato nulla. Anzi. Quindi DI FATTO lui ha già scelto che va bene così, o meglio non può fare altrimenti. Che poi si lamenti è fine a sè stesso, una maniera come un'altra di scaricarsi la coscienza, o un po' di peso, o entrambe. Che lui usasse questo forum come una sorta di diario vagamente interattivo l'avevo scritta in tempi non sospetti, peraltro. Bender non ha speranza di niente, e mi spiace per lui.


Quoto ogni singola parola


PS: spero che Perplesso non legga questo 3d


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dice bene Perlesso, porca te. Mi viene voglia di gonfiare te e lui come una zampogna, senza peraltro ascoltarvi per un cazzo di nulla.



ho capito che tu gli hai già recitato l'epitaffio, ma io sono possibilista


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho capito che tu gli hai già recitato l'epitaffio, ma io sono possibilista


Io no
E continuo a sperare che non esista, che racconti balle.
Lo spero per lui...con tutto l'affetto possibile


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

se ho capito bene lui è lei parlano dell'altro o addiruttra di più di uno.
già trovo inconcepibile e grottesco questo. addirittura pssarci ancora un anno insieme e ritrovarsi sempre allo stesso punto è paradossale se l'unica cosa che si fa è lamentarsi e lambiccarsi il cervello. 
mi spiace dirlo ma qualcosa nella testa non funziona. mi fa pena e mi dispiace ma come ha detto jb bisogna avere le palle. 
bender tira fuori i coglioni che ce li hai anche tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io no
> E continuo a sperare che non esista, che racconti balle.
> Lo spero per lui..*.con tutto l'affetto possibile*



eh no, quale affetto?
l'affetto o l'empatia per una situazione è qualcosa che andrebbe dimostrato concretamente.
certo che con un anonimo lontano non si può farlo.

io sinceramente spero che da qualche parte riesca a trovare una SUA soluzione, FUORI da quella situazione che sta vivendo: e in alternativa che riesca ad accettare serenamente che la sua felicità consiste nell'accumulare corna su corna.

se poi è un testa di cazzo che scrive solo per farsi compatire di tanto in tanto non mi è dato saperlo: preferisco sempre sperare per il meglio


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

Dopo averti sentito nominare più di una volta ho letto qualche pagina della tua storia...
Ora torni con questo thread...

Io davvero faccio fatica a capire come sia possibile continuare in certe storie...
Dov'è che si inceppa il meccanismo per una sopravvivenza più umana?


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2014)

ma allora hai trovato lavoro?


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma allora hai trovato lavoro?


non propiamente un lavoro in regola, e per poco


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> non propiamente un lavoro in regola, e per poco



vabbè dai, meglio che stare a casa a rimirare il soffitto

è tipo un lavoro estivo?


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti lui già lo fa. Cioè, io ero rimasto a Bender che l'ospitava, pagava l'affitto (cioè glielo pagavano i genitori) e che lei lo trattava occhio croce poco meno che da pezza da piedi. Adesso: uguale. Cioè, mesi in cui non è cambiato nulla. Anzi. Quindi DI FATTO lui ha già scelto che va bene così, o meglio non può fare altrimenti. Che poi si lamenti è fine a sè stesso, una maniera come un'altra di scaricarsi la coscienza, o un po' di peso, o entrambe. Che lui usasse questo forum come una sorta di diario vagamente interattivo l'avevo scritta in tempi non sospetti, peraltro. Bender non ha speranza di niente, e mi spiace per lui.



Non ha riconosciuto / accettato di non avere le palle. E di farsi andare bene la situazione.
Perché non gli va bene e continua a stare male ... rimettere ... e a sperare che qualcosa cambi ... 
Forse se accettasse la situazione per quella che è ... forse, andrebbe meglio ... forse ...


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti lui già lo fa. Cioè, io ero rimasto a Bender che l'ospitava, pagava l'affitto (cioè glielo pagavano i genitori) e che lei lo trattava occhio croce poco meno che da pezza da piedi. Adesso: uguale. Cioè, mesi in cui non è cambiato nulla. Anzi. Quindi DI FATTO lui ha già scelto che va bene così, o meglio non può fare altrimenti. Che poi si lamenti è fine a sè stesso, una maniera come un'altra di scaricarsi la coscienza, o un po' di peso, o entrambe. Che lui usasse questo forum come una sorta di diario vagamente interattivo l'avevo scritta in tempi non sospetti, peraltro. Bender non ha speranza di niente, e mi spiace per lui.


le cose erano cambiate,se non leggevo potevo sostenerlo ancora adesso, era tornato tutto come prima se no non resistevo così tanto, almeno non credo, di amici non nè ho piu perchè anche se non sapevano lei non li poteva vedere quindi ci vedevamo poco. 
piu che giurarvi che è tutto vero non so cosa fare per farmi credere


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Non ha riconosciuto / accettato di non avere le palle. E di farsi andare bene la situazione.
> Perché non gli va bene e continua a stare male ... rimettere ... e a sperare che qualcosa cambi ...
> Forse se accettasse la situazione per quella che è ... forse, andrebbe meglio ... forse ...


quando succederà se succederà saprò dirvi se lo posso accettare ora è facile convincersi perchè ancora non è accaduto nulla


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> le cose erano cambiate,se non leggevo potevo sostenerlo ancora adesso, era tornato tutto come prima se no non resistevo così tanto, almeno non credo, *di amici non nè ho piu perchè anche se non sapevano lei non li poteva vedere quindi ci vedevamo poco. *
> piu che giurarvi che è tutto vero non so cosa fare per farmi credere


Mi viene da essere volgare...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...


Bender la mia domanda è a in questo anno trascorso quali sono i benefici per te ? Cosa hai capito, cosa ti ha insegnato la tua esperienza ? Parti da qui se no stai sempre fermo al palo, rifletti e cerca di capire se questa continua sottile sofferenza ti basterà per la vita futura


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le palle. Ma quelle o ce le hai o ti riduci così.


Ci si riducono anche quelli che in teoria dicono di averle a volte ..basta si prendan una cantonata coi fiocchi.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> le cose erano cambiate,se non leggevo potevo sostenerlo ancora adesso, era tornato tutto come prima se no non resistevo così tanto, almeno non credo, di amici non nè ho piu perchè anche se non sapevano lei non li poteva vedere quindi ci vedevamo poco.
> piu che giurarvi che è tutto vero non so cosa fare per farmi credere


Ora perdere contatti con gli amici perché l'altra parte non li tollera mi sembra una stronzata ... Li continui a frequentare tu senza di lei, stop


----------



## tullio (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> questo sabato partiamo per delle vacanze e poi torniamo mercoledi poi dopo una settimana lei riparte per una vacanza con l'amica (ne sono certo) però con la scusa il giorno prima di partire dovrebbe vedersi con lui.


Non devi prendere decisioni definitive ora. Però devi prendere qualche decisione. Se lei vuole stare un giorno intero con il tipo benissimo. Ma non ha senso che fate la vacanza insieme. Non la devi lasciare ma non fai questa vacanza con lei (e magari la fai con un amico di quelli che hai perso a causa sua). Un segno devi darlo e qualcosa lei deve capire del fatto che non accetterai tutto all'infinito. 
Se la prende per la vacanza saltata? Buon segno. Non se la prende? parti da solo. Lasciala libera, dicendolo esplicitamente, di vedere chi vuole in questi giorni. Vi sentirete al telefono, le dirai che ti manca... ma starai senza di lei in una vacanza di cui, naturalmente, non le parlerai mai. 
Lei ti lascia (che sarebbe la cosa migliore!): meglio così per te. Soffrirai ma ci sarà una cosa decisa. Non ti lascia? Ricominci da un punto in avanti. 
Gli zerbini non sono mai affascinanti per nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora perdere contatti con gli amici perché l'altra parte non li tollera mi sembra una stronzata ... Li continui a frequentare tu senza di lei, stop


Quotissimo. Ma direi che lui è succube a livelli mai visti


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotissimo. Ma direi che lui è succube a livelli mai visti


Ma che ne so... A me fa pure tenerezza anche se  condivido che un " nucchino in testa " gli farebbe anche bene... :smile: attendo perplesso e oscuro


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora perdere contatti con gli amici perché l'altra parte non li tollera mi sembra una stronzata ... Li continui a frequentare tu senza di lei, stop


è quello che ho fatto per tutto quest'anno, poi tra le domande loro e il fatto che cercavo di vederli quando lei non cera alla fine era sempre piu difficile trovare l'occasione giusta, lei mi dice se vuoi vai ma io non la posso vedere perchè lo so che gli sto antipatica e poi tu parli tutto il tempo con il tuo amico e io rimango da sola a parlare con lei.
è vero però che capitava che parlavo sempre con il mio migliore amico


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è quello che ho fatto per tutto quest'anno, poi tra le domande loro e il fatto che cercavo di vederli quando lei non cera alla fine era sempre piu difficile trovare l'occasione giusta, lei mi dice se vuoi vai ma io non la posso vedere perchè lo so che gli sto antipatica e poi tu parli tutto il tempo con il tuo amico e io rimango da sola a parlare con lei.
> è vero però che capitava che parlavo sempre con il mio migliore amico


Ma cosa ci trovi in questa ragazza?
Giá questo dialogo me la fa sembrare una vera lagna


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è quello che ho fatto per tutto quest'anno, poi tra le domande loro e il fatto che cercavo di vederli quando lei non cera alla fine era sempre piu difficile trovare l'occasione giusta, lei mi dice se vuoi vai ma io non la posso vedere perchè lo so che gli sto antipatica e poi tu parli tutto il tempo con il tuo amico e io rimango da sola a parlare con lei.
> è vero però che capitava che parlavo sempre con il mio migliore amico


Se è il tuo migliore amico vedi di tenerlo stretto,  gli amori passano e le amicizie vere restano


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotissimo. Ma direi che lui è succube a livelli mai visti


all' ora pensi anche tu come lei che io ho solo bisogno di lei per la mia felicità, che non la amo ma che mi serve come supporto per non essere solo e che se ci fosse subito un altra persona la ignorerei.
mi aveva anche detto che quello che voleva non avrebbe potuto mai averlo (casa,matrimonio, figlio) però se ne faceva una ragione e non andava via di stare tranquillo, però se capitava....
poi dopo che mi ero un po alterato aveva detto che voleva solo vedere se mi importava o se mi andava bene, ma ora che ho letto non so cosa pensare visto che sa che con  questo non ci potrà essere niente, visto che è divorziato abita lontano, fa il pendolare torna a casa solo i weekend ed è fidanzato


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è quello che ho fatto per tutto quest'anno, poi tra le domande loro e il fatto che cercavo di vederli quando lei non cera alla fine era sempre piu difficile trovare l'occasione giusta, lei mi dice se vuoi vai ma io non la posso vedere perchè lo so che gli sto antipatica e poi tu parli tutto il tempo con il tuo amico e io rimango da sola a parlare con lei.
> è vero però che capitava che parlavo sempre con il mio migliore amico


Bender, ma che c'avrà questa ragazza per essere cosi irrinunciabile?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> all' ora pensi anche tu come lei che io ho solo bisogno di lei per la mia felicità, che non la amo ma che mi serve come supporto per non essere solo e che se ci fosse subito un altra persona la ignorerei.
> mi aveva anche detto che quello che voleva non avrebbe potuto mai averlo (casa,matrimonio, figlio) però se ne faceva una ragione e non andava via di stare tranquillo, però se capitava....
> poi dopo che mi ero un po alterato aveva detto che voleva solo vedere se mi importava o se mi andava bene, ma ora che ho letto non so cosa pensare visto che sa che con  questo non ci potrà essere niente, visto che è divorziato abita lontano, fa il pendolare torna a casa solo i weekend ed è fidanzato


leggi sotto e....


JON ha detto:


> Bender, ma che c'avrà questa ragazza per essere cosi irrinunciabile?


e...vieni qui da mamma tua che ti adotto io. a londra con me starai bene


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender;[B ha detto:
			
		

> 1383582]all' ora pensi anche tu come lei che io ho solo bisogno di lei per la mia felicità, che non la amo ma che mi serve come supporto per non essere solo e che se ci fosse subito un altra persona la ignorerei.[/B]
> mi aveva anche detto che quello che voleva non avrebbe potuto mai averlo (casa,matrimonio, figlio) però se ne faceva una ragione e non andava via di stare tranquillo, però se capitava....
> poi dopo che mi ero un po alterato aveva detto che voleva solo vedere se mi importava o se mi andava bene, ma ora che ho letto non so cosa pensare visto che sa che con  questo non ci potrà essere niente, visto che è divorziato abita lontano, fa il pendolare torna a casa solo i weekend ed è fidanzato


Questo lo puoi capire da solo se è così


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> leggi sotto e....
> 
> 
> e...vieni qui da mamma tua che ti adotto io. a londra con me starai bene


Trova gli prima un lavoro, li non dovrebbe essere difficile.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Trova gli prima un lavoro, li non dovrebbe essere difficile.


penso a tutto io.


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> penso a tutto io.


Bender, che aspetti. Little Miss ti fa pure crepare dalle risate. Poi a Londra te la dimentichi pure la tua amata.


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci trovi in questa ragazza?
> Giá questo dialogo me la fa sembrare una vera lagna


ci ho passato praticamente metà della mia vita, e non ci voglio stare per abitudine, ma penso che quando hai tanti ricordi insieme ad una persona è dura.
mi ha voluto tanto bene ve lo assicuro, poi è iniziata la e i litigi in piu le sue amiche navigate gli hanno consigliato di vincere la tristezza e la noia con le avventure iniziando dicendogli, ma non ci devi fare niente ci parli solo vedrai che è bello peccato che poi gli hanno detto che tutte facevano altro,a periodi alterni.
una sola è stata sincera a parere mio dicendogli che lo faceva per l'emozione,la paura di essere scoperti,il senso di potere.
ti credo che una persona è fantastica se è tutto nuovo se la vedi solo un ora a settimana o meno e poi ti scrivi e basta e non lo vedi in faccia, il problema è che quando le  ho fatto sti discorsi mi ha dato pienamente ragione che è normale che lo sa anche lei, si certo come no


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Bender, che aspetti. Little Miss ti fa pure crepare dalle risate. Poi a Londra te la dimentichi pure la tua amata.



ma lui non mi crede quando glielo dico 
ho anche le more in giardino adesso. ci mettiamo li a raccoglierle e mangiarle


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> ci ho passato praticamente metà della mia vita, e non ci voglio stare per abitudine, ma penso che quando hai tanti ricordi insieme ad una persona è dura.
> mi ha voluto tanto bene ve lo assicuro, poi è iniziata la e i litigi in piu le sue amiche navigate gli hanno consigliato di vincere la tristezza e la noia con le avventure iniziando dicendogli, ma non ci devi fare niente ci parli solo vedrai che è bello peccato che poi gli hanno detto che tutte facevano altro,a periodi alterni.
> una sola è stata sincera a parere mio dicendogli che lo faceva per l'emozione,la paura di essere scoperti,il senso di potere.
> ti credo che una persona è fantastica se è tutto nuovo se la vedi solo un ora a settimana o meno e poi ti scrivi e basta e non lo vedi in faccia, il problema è che quando le ho fatto sti discorsi mi ha dato pienamente ragione che è normale che lo sa anche lei, si certo come no


Parli come un uomo di 80 anni che sta con la moglie da 50
Nessuno si può permettere di trattarti come ti tratta lei, ma finchè non capisci questo è inutile continuare a ripeterlo
Racconta tutto, ma proprio tutto, a un amico o ai tuoi genitori.


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Bender, che aspetti. Little Miss ti fa pure crepare dalle risate. Poi a Londra te la dimentichi pure la tua amata.


vado a Londra a fare il senza tetto, tanto c'era un articolo di un ragazzo che dimostrava che aveva vissuto mangiando (rifiuti) per più di un anno, per dimostrare lo spreco di cibo, certo che i rifiuti erano i tramezzini di tesco che mezzora prima compravi e alla sera dopo la chiusura erano spazzatura


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> vado a Londra a fare il senza tetto, tanto c'era un articolo di un ragazzo che dimostrava che aveva vissuto mangiando (rifiuti) per più di un anno, per dimostrare lo spreco di cibo, certo che i rifiuti erano i tramezzini di tesco che mezzora prima compravi e alla sera dopo la chiusura erano spazzatura


Che bella prospettiva!!!


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao 

ma ora, di cosa si lamenta esattamente per comportarsi così?

Prima era perché non l'aiutavi ... con i piatti, il cagnolino ecc. 


sienne


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma lui non mi crede quando glielo dico
> ho anche le more in giardino adesso. ci mettiamo li a raccoglierle e mangiarle


Bender, lo vedi come fa? :mrgreen: Il giorno dopo te la dimentichi...assicurato. Torni un po' flippato, ma ti farà bene.


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> vado a Londra a fare il senza tetto, tanto c'era un articolo di un ragazzo che dimostrava che aveva vissuto mangiando (rifiuti) per più di un anno, per dimostrare lo spreco di cibo, certo che i rifiuti erano i tramezzini di tesco che mezzora prima compravi e alla sera dopo la chiusura erano spazzatura


Perché non la consideri veramente come possibilità, qui non hai nulla da perdere e poi non c'è più trippabper gatti. Non é detto che faresti una vita becera, non peggio di qui credo.


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che bella prospettiva!!!


Vabbé...é abituato a vedere tutto nero.


----------



## lolapal (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Bender, bentornato! 
Ho notato che finalmente interagisci con gli altri, quotando e rispondendo e quindi anche chiarendo te stesso e questo mi fa piacere vederlo. 

Per il resto, la scelta è la tua di accettare e non accettare questa situazione. Sei tu che metti le cose sulla bilancia e io ho l'impressione che tu, alla fine, scelga il male minore: stare con lei, che è insoddisfatta del vostro rapporto e che ciclicamente cerca altro, è meglio che stare solo, per te. Io ti leggo così...


----------



## lolapal (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no, quale affetto?
> l'affetto o l'empatia per una situazione è qualcosa che andrebbe dimostrato concretamente.
> certo che con un anonimo lontano non si può farlo.
> 
> ...


Ciao Chiara. 
Perché no l'affetto? Perché no l'empatia? Se stiamo qui e rispondiamo e cerchiamo di dare "consigli" a chi porta la sua storia non siamo un po' tutti empatici? Non lo sei anche tu? 
E se magari una persona è un po' più empatica di un'altra e trova il lato positivo anche in un utente come Bender che effettivamente dimostra, almeno qui e a noi, di volerla la sua situazione negativa, è proprio così sbagliato?
Non c'è polemica in queste mie domande, però, visto che in qualche modo anche a me, e non solo a me pare, fa tenerezza e ispira un livello d'affetto dato proprio da una certa empatia, da un riuscire in qualche modo a "sentire" il dolore o l'inerzia, che io comunque non avrei (spero, credo) nella stessa situazione, ecco io non riesco a capire cosa può esserci di così sbagliato nell'avere questo tipo di sensibilità.

Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara.
> Perché no l'affetto? Perché no l'empatia? Se stiamo qui e rispondiamo e cerchiamo di dare "consigli" a chi porta la sua storia non siamo un po' tutti empatici? Non lo sei anche tu?
> E se magari una persona è un po' più empatica di un'altra e trova il lato positivo anche in un utente come Bender che effettivamente dimostra, almeno qui e a noi, di volerla la sua situazione negativa, è proprio così sbagliato?
> Non c'è polemica in queste mie domande, però, visto che in qualche modo anche a me, e non solo a me pare, fa tenerezza e ispira un livello d'affetto dato proprio da una certa empatia, da un riuscire in qualche modo a "sentire" il dolore o l'inerzia, che io comunque non avrei (spero, credo) nella stessa situazione, ecco io non riesco a capire cosa può esserci di così sbagliato nell'avere questo tipo di sensibilità.
> ...



eh, ma infatti; io rispondevo a quello che mi ha scritto "porca te" e a tutti quelli che non nutrono speranza in una risoluzione della sua situazione


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, ma infatti; io rispondevo a quello che mi ha scritto "porca te" e a tutti quelli che non nutrono speranza in una risoluzione della sua situazione


Sai cos'è, resta sempre l'incognita dell'affidabilità di quella ragazza.
Che poi il problema non sta solo nel tradimento, quel rischio addirittura potrebbe pure svanire. Il fatto è che lei resterebbe quella che è. Io penso che le persone possono cambiare  limitatamente alle azioni, l'indole, sinceramente, la vedo un po' dura da controllare.


----------



## lolapal (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, ma infatti; io rispondevo a quello che mi ha scritto "porca te" e a tutti quelli che non nutrono speranza in una risoluzione della sua situazione


Questo lo avevo anche capito e anche io mi auguro che Bender si risolva in qualche modo...
È che mi riferivo all'affetto che farfalla aveva espresso per lui, persona virtuale, a cui tu hai detto no...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo lo avevo anche capito e anche io mi auguro che Bender si risolva in qualche modo...
> È che mi riferivo all'affetto che farfalla aveva espresso per lui, persona virtuale, a cui tu hai detto no...



l'affetto fa sempre bene, in qualsiasi forma 
io preferisco concretizzarlo :smile:


----------



## lolapal (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'affetto fa sempre bene, in qualsiasi forma
> io preferisco concretizzarlo [emoji2]


Sì certo, quello anche io, [emoji4] ma nn sempre è possibile...

Questo mi porta a un'altra riflessione: quanto può far bene a un potenziale masochista la "minaccia" di ripercussioni? Nn conferma la sua distorsione emotiva?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho capito che tu gli hai già recitato l'epitaffio, ma io sono possibilista


Possibilista de che? Ma io a te gonfierei come una zampogna. Altro che tu e quell'altro impiastro (Perplesso) che cianciava che Bender fosse schiavo ed altre notevolissime scempiaggini da capiscione psicologofaidate. Non è questione di essere possibilista o no, è questione che i calci li meritereste voi, perchè non è che siete empatici, siete solo scemi e non ci capite un cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me piace più uno zerbino che un anaffettivo.


Madonna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Possibilista de che? Ma io a te gonfierei come una zampogna. Altro che tu e quell'altro impiastro (Perplesso) che cianciava che Bender fosse schiavo ed altre notevolissime scempiaggini da capiscione psicologofaidate. Non è questione di essere possibilista o no, è questione che i calci li meritereste voi, perchè non è che siete empatici, siete solo scemi e non ci capite un cazzo.


io non ho nessuna pretesa di capire sconosciuti su un forum

a sentir dire che dovrebbe darci un taglio o che dovrebbe mollarla (quelle sì che sono enormi stronzate) quando è palesemente impossibile per lui farlo mi sono rotta il cazzo: io non sono empatica per nulla, tanto è vero che ho fatto a fette donne nella stessa identica situazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Possibilista de che? Ma io a te gonfierei come una zampogna. Altro che tu e quell'altro impiastro (Perplesso) che cianciava che Bender fosse schiavo ed altre notevolissime scempiaggini da capiscione psicologofaidate. Non è questione di essere possibilista o no, è questione che i calci li meritereste voi, perchè non è che siete empatici, siete solo scemi e non ci capite un cazzo.



e comunque sì: esiste gente che da sola non ce la fa.
l'unica cosa che vedo buona per questa gente è una cerchia di familiari, amici o persone che li sostengano e che al momento opportuno li piglino a calci in culo, così almeno si sentono importanti.

o volgiamo gettare i rammolliti dalla rupe tarpea?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e comunque sì: esiste gente che da sola non ce la fa.
> l'unica cosa che vedo buona per questa gente è una cerchia di familiari, amici o persone che li sostengano e che al momento opportuno li piglino a calci in culo, così almeno si sentono importanti.
> 
> o volgiamo gettare i rammolliti dalla rupe tarpea?


Io non voglio gettare nessuno da nessuna parte ma tu devi capire che il mondo non gira come nei film e spesso certe persone semplicemente oltre un certo punto non ce la fanno, per quanto tu possa prenderle a calci in culo e per quanto possa farti piacere o crogiolarti nel pensare che possa far loro bene. E' una visione del mondo da perfetti handicappati quella in cui per risolvere le debolezze basta mettere (o anche mettersi) alla prova o in condizione estreme così da venirne fuori o anche "cacciare le palle" dove è più facile che si finisce per aggiungere altro danno al danno. Quello che succederà è che ad un certo punto sto Bender verrà mollato definitivamente e questo lo farà star male PEGGIO di come sta adesso, a prescindere da quanti calci in culo un Perplesso qualsiasi o tu stessa possiate tirargli. E non ci si può fare un cazzo, è ineluttabile. Ad una certa forse si riprenderà, magari, ma non a calci nel culo. Se non capisci le persone via forum è ok, ma non dar retta alle minchionate da cerebroguasti pseudo-Andreoli profumate di basilico. E se non altro dal vivo spero che tu abbia un filo più di occhio per la gente.


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli come un uomo di 80 anni che sta con la moglie da 50
> Nessuno si può permettere di trattarti come ti tratta lei, ma finchè non capisci questo è inutile continuare a ripeterlo
> Racconta tutto, ma proprio tutto, a un amico o ai tuoi genitori.


A Bender,da bravo schiavo,la vita va bene così com'è.   lui ha solo paura che lei lo lasci definitivamente.  del resto palesemente se ne frega.    se lei fosse un minimo furba,lo rassicurebbe.   col vantaggio di potersi poi fare i cazzi suoi anche a casa

ma lei è guasta quanto lui.   chè poi....l'ultima volta che Bender aveva scritto qui,pareva che lei se ne fosse andata.


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Bender,da bravo schiavo,la vita va bene così com'è.   lui ha solo paura che lei lo lasci definitivamente.  del resto palesemente se ne frega.    se lei fosse un minimo furba,lo rassicurebbe.   col vantaggio di potersi poi fare i cazzi suoi anche a casa
> 
> ma lei è guasta quanto lui.   chè poi....l'ultima volta che Bender aveva scritto qui,pareva che lei se ne fosse andata.


però non capisco perché lo sproni a scrivere quando lui tomotomocacchio cacchio se ne stava nell'ombra consapevole più o meno dell'assurdità di tutto .
in questo suo evitare c'era un saggio pudore


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


Apeh non è che un a affettivo sia un boccone da ghiotti, anzi direi che è tra le peggiori specie di esseri pensanti, lo zerbino si può scuotere, l'anaffetivo/a non cambia nemmeno se vede morir un figlio credici quindi ...


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non capisco perché lo sproni a scrivere quando lui tomotomocacchio cacchio se ne stava nell'ombra consapevole più o meno dell'assurdità di tutto .
> in questo suo evitare c'era un saggio pudore


è un forum,scrivere è la sua essenza.   e di storie assurde ne leggiamo di continuo


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un forum,scrivere è la sua essenza.   e di storie assurde ne leggiamo di continuo


sì ma ultimamente la gente ha paura di accendere la lucina che tu subito lo sgami:"ehi ti sei collegato buongiorno!"
sti poveretti di lurker in genere non fanno più vita
troppa solerzia, troppa efficienza, distraiti un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma ultimamente la gente ha paura di accendere la lucina che tu subito lo sgami:"ehi ti sei collegato buongiorno!"
> sti poveretti di lurker in genere non fanno più vita
> troppa solerzia, troppa efficienza, distraiti un po'


OT ma dov"è che hai capelli bianchi con il riporto ? fine OT :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma ultimamente la gente ha paura di accendere la lucina che tu subito lo sgami:"ehi ti sei collegato buongiorno!"
> sti poveretti di lurker in genere non fanno più vita
> troppa solerzia, troppa efficienza, distraiti un po'


ti spiace vedere scrivere Drusilla,Bender e Dalida?


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT ma dov"è che hai capelli bianchi con il riporto ? fine OT :singleeye:


non lo so ,sono apparsa a joey in questo modo.sapevo del profumo di gelsomino ma dei capelli bianchi ancora nessuno mi aveva detto niente


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so ,sono apparsa a joey in questo modo.sapevo del profumo di gelsomino ma dei capelli bianchi ancora nessuno mi aveva detto niente


Deve avere le allucinazioni :mrgreen: Il profumo di gelsomino è strepitoso invece


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti spiace vedere scrivere Drusilla,Bender e Dalida?


basta che prima o poi  non ti venga in mente di fare l'appello e di chiedere le giustificazioni


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta che prima o poi  non ti venga in mente di fare l'appello e di chiedere le giustificazioni


nah.   però voglio convincere Dissolta ad uscire dal limbo.    Ora chiudiamo l'OT,dai


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

*com'è andata in breve*

dopo il concerto in cui ha dato buca il Magnifico, perchè aveva la madre in ospedale, una ragazza delle tante, ha iniziato 
a controllare piu di 200 foto, e una di quelle era presente su un sito  con un altro nome, da li è saltato fuori tutto e sono iniziati i sospetti perchè un amica di questa ragazza e compagna di università diceva di conoscerlo dalle medie,invece questa ragazza aveva creato il suo profilo e altri 10 tra parenti e amici e gestiva tutto da 5 anni, non riesco a capire come si possa avere così tanta perseveranza, se non avessero avvertito il propietario delle foto andrebbe ancora tutto avanti, esce fuori che questo ragazzo l'aveva conosciuta e poi tagliata, perchè perseguitato.
la cosa piu pesante per tutte (che poi si sono sentite in gruppo per mettere insieme le informazioni) è che era una ragazza e non ci parlavano solo di musica e amore romantico.
senza contare che ha fatto troncare molte amicizie e rapporti solo perchè non gli andavano a genio, e per il gusto di farlo.
le sue " amiche" le hanno rinfacciato che lo sapevano ecc... le stesse che le dicevano anche di buttarsi che caso mai era un bel ricordo e poteva solo che guadagnarci, così sembrava non si volessero più parlare, ora che c'è in ballo qualcos'altro si sono rifatte vive e gli chiedono news, si vede che si divertono a sapere e a guardarmi sorridendo


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2014)

scusa Bender, ma avete circa 30 anni mi pare...non ti sembrano cose di una sciocchezza allucinante?
perdersi dietro queste cazzate immani, un mix di spionaggio delle vite semipubbliche degli altri?
a me sembra che in questi casi si vada oltre la semplice curiosità


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa Bender, ma avete circa 30 anni mi pare...non ti sembrano cose di una sciocchezza allucinante?
> perdersi dietro queste cazzate immani, un mix di spionaggio delle vite semipubbliche degli altri?
> a me sembra che in questi casi si vada oltre la semplice curiosità


la storia me l'ha detta lei anche perchè era sconvolta, e mi ha detto sarai contento e poi si è sfogata. ( io ero contento, ma non per la cantonata, ma perchè dopo tanto ci stavamo riabbracciando e non dovevo piu aver paura di un fantasma.
il resto l'ho trovato oggi e poi ho ricollegato quei sorrisetti che non capivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> la storia me l'ha detta lei anche perchè era sconvolta, e mi ha detto sarai contento e poi si è sfogata. ( io ero contento, ma non per la cantonata, ma perchè dopo tanto ci stavamo riabbracciando e non dovevo piu aver paura di un fantasma.
> il resto l'ho trovato oggi e poi ho ricollegato quei sorrisetti che non capivo.


E nonostante la cantonata presa non ha imparato nulla sta benedetta figliola ? :singleeye: Maremma Bender


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> magari fosse così facile , l'avrebbe già fatto no?


non ho detto che sia facile... però è l'unica cosa da fare.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*A allora*



Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...




A tutti i professori del forum....andatevi a leggere quello che ho scritto a bender...e allora?purtroppo sono semplici dinamiche di vita,questo è  il risultato dell'incontro fra un coglione da competizione è una cinica stronza.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

no vabbè... cmq Perplè ha ragione Minerva, lascia stà che è meglio


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Simy*

No,ha ragione perplesso,primo perchè ha effettivamente ragione,secondo perchè è l'admin di questo sito.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ha ragione perplesso,primo perchè ha effettivamente ragione,secondo perchè è l'admin di questo sito.




non sono d'accordo, non è che in quanto Admin ha sempre ragione eh :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, non è che in quanto Admin ha sempre ragione eh :mrgreen:



Simy..per favore.....perplesso non va contrariato,sempre assecondato,fidati di me...


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy..per favore.....perplesso non va contrariato,sempre assecondato,fidati di me...



:scared:

devo avere paura?


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> devo avere paura?



No,ma perplesso ha sempre ragione.....!


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma perplesso ha sempre ragione.....!



seeeeeeeeeeee ciao


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

Mah, io non vorrei risultare offensiva, ma Bender non hai mai pensato di chiedere un supporto psicologico? Mi sembri patologico...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy..per favore.....perplesso non va contrariato,sempre assecondato,fidati di me...


Ma se è un buono (cit. Perplesso) :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se è un buono (cit. Perplesso) :carneval:



Fidatevi della mia professionalità....perplesso è un buono,ma soffre di sindrome bipolare e ha un lato oscuro molto pronunciato....1


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Madonna che?
> 
> Un anaffettivo è una persona
> vuota che non ha un cazzo da dare, anzi forse giusto quello.
> ...


Ma tu uno "normale" l'hai conosciuto mai? Normale o che ci si avvicini, dico. E che cazzo, vabbè che svantaggiata come sei alla fine ti ritrovi con soggettoni allucinanti (tipo quello che ti sei sposata) ma un "ragionamento" così è roba da tirarti calci in culo fino a spedirti sulla luna.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se è un buono (cit. Perplesso) :carneval:


Ma perchè io sono tentata di non crederci!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no, quale affetto?
> *l'affetto o l'empatia per una situazione è qualcosa che andrebbe dimostrato concretamente.
> certo che con un anonimo lontano non si può farlo.
> *
> ...



Questo non è necessariamente vero. Ad esempio io sono piena d'affetto ed empatia anche per persone lontane che non ho mai visto. E lo so che non è la stessa cosa che essere vicini e dimostrarlo concretamente, ma anche le chiacchierate virtuali, i messaggi, ecc per me possono fare molta differenza. E il fatto che queste persone me lo confermino e mi ringrazino (o viceversa, lo faccio io perché sono io a ricevere affetto ed empatia da loro) ne é una dimostrazione.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> la storia me l'ha detta lei anche perchè era sconvolta, e mi ha detto sarai contento e poi si è sfogata. ( io ero contento, ma non per la cantonata, ma perchè dopo tanto ci stavamo riabbracciando e non dovevo piu aver paura di un fantasma.
> il resto l'ho trovato oggi e poi ho ricollegato quei sorrisetti che non capivo.


il punto è che lei non ti sa gestire.  o forse non è capace.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> A tutti i professori del forum....andatevi a leggere quello che ho scritto a bender...e allora?purtroppo sono semplici dinamiche di vita,questo è  il risultato dell'incontro fra un coglione da competizione è una cinica stronza.


se lei fosse una cinica stronza intelligente,saprebbe gestirlo,fare quello che vuole e ricevere anche dei ringraziamenti.

invece mi sa che è semplicemente una bischera immatura


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Questo non è necessariamente vero. *Ad esempio io sono piena d'affetto ed empatia anche per persone lontane che non ho mai visto.* E lo so che non è la stessa cosa che essere vicini e dimostrarlo concretamente, *ma anche le chiacchierate virtuali, i messaggi, ecc per me possono fare molta differenza*. E il fatto che queste persone me lo confermino e mi ringrazino (o viceversa, lo faccio io perché sono io a ricevere affetto ed empatia da loro) ne é una dimostrazione.



primo neretto: purtroppo sì

secondo neretto: purtroppo sì (2)


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah, io non vorrei risultare offensiva, ma Bender non hai mai pensato di chiedere un supporto psicologico? Mi sembri patologico...


Penso anch'io che ne avrebbe bisogno


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fidatevi della mia professionalità....perplesso è un buono,ma soffre di sindrome bipolare e ha un lato oscuro molto pronunciato....1


Oscuro... Sei esperto di lati oscuri?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè io sono tentata di non crederci!? :mrgreen:


Eh non so... Io in genere tendo a fidarmi


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscuro... Sei esperto di lati oscuri?



Purtoppo si....e questo ti affascina....:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> primo neretto: purtroppo sì
> 
> secondo neretto: purtroppo sì (2)


Perché dici purtroppo? Soprattutto il secondo... Perché? É un male?


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtoppo si....e questo ti affascina....:mrgreen:


Fai un thread in cui elenchi i lati oscuri di tutti gli utenti!!
Sono curiosa!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtoppo si....e questo ti affascina....:mrgreen:


Diciamo che mi incuriosiscono


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> se lei fosse una cinica stronza intelligente,saprebbe gestirlo,fare quello che vuole e ricevere anche dei ringraziamenti.
> 
> invece mi sa che è semplicemente una bischera immatura



Lungi da me contrariarla in qualche modo....!Ritenevo solo opportuno rappresentare che dei due è molto più stronza lei,sempre che questa mia considerazione non sia troppo divergente con le sue,ci metto poco a cambiare opinione...:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché dici purtroppo? Soprattutto il secondo... Perché? É un male?



nel tuo caso sì: per come ti presenti ( (dolce, generosa e altruista)  e perché ci sono troppi psicolabili in giro


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fai un thread in cui elenchi i lati oscuri di tutti gli utenti!!
> Sono curiosa!!! :mrgreen:


Ah ah che vuoi scatenare la terza guerra mondiale?  Però sarebbe interessante :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Fiamma e nicka*

Bè allora state serene,voi due avete un lato oscuro nella norma...!Credo che anche se ferite nell'animo fate fatica a far male ad una persona...vero?


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2014)

secondo me clementina con gli studenti è un po' stronza


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah che vuoi scatenare la terza guerra mondiale?  Però sarebbe interessante :carneval:


Oh ma scusa, solo io devo fare thread cretini!?!?!? :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè allora state serene,voi due avete un lato oscuro nella norma...!Credo che anche se ferite nell'animo fate fatica a far male ad una persona...vero?


Solo nella norma? 
Ma io volevo avere il lato oscuro accentuato! Vabbè, mi impegnerò...


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy..per favore.....perplesso non va contrariato,sempre assecondato,fidati di me...


Simy e Viola di Mare possono fare tutto quello che vogliono, con me.  tranne prendermi a ginocchiate sotto la cintura


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel tuo caso sì: per come ti presenti ( (dolce, generosa e altruista) e perché ci sono troppi psicolabili in giro


Il problema di Clementina è che è psicolabile pure lei. Ecco perchè poi raccatta psicolabili in giro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Simy e Viola di Mare possono fare tutto quello che vogliono, con me.  tranne prendermi a ginocchiate sotto la cintura



D'altronde perchè fratturarsi una gamba a gratis?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè allora state serene,voi due avete un lato oscuro nella norma...!Credo che anche se ferite nell'animo fate fatica a far male ad una persona...vero?


Io sono buonissima... Tranne quando mi fanno incazzare a palla... :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Simy e Viola di Mare possono fare tutto quello che vogliono, con me.  tranne prendermi a ginocchiate sotto la cintura


Io vorrei una deroga politica se po'?


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono buonissima... Tranne quando mi fanno incazzare a palla... :smile:



Non andresti comunque mai oltre.....hai un codice morale ben definito


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non andresti comunque mai oltre.....hai un codice morale ben definito


Ma l'ho detto son Buona di fondo quindi sicuramente anche se devo far valere le mie ragioni evito di esagerare


----------



## Buscopann (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...


Bender..dacci il numero di lei che ci pensiamo noi per te a mandarla a fanculo. 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma l'ho detto son Buona di fondo quindi sicuramente anche se devo far valere le mie ragioni evito di esagerare



Appunto,visto che ti conosco?io sono un buono che ha imparato il canale comunicativo dei cattivi,ogni tanto mi prende il dubbio se un pò cattivo son diventato pure io....


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,visto che ti conosco?io sono un buono che ha imparato il canale comunicativo dei cattivi,ogni tanto mi prende il dubbio se un pò cattivo son diventato pure io....


La base non si cambia...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Appunto*

appunto....ma si può contaminare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me clementina con gli studenti è un po' stronza


Devo ammettere che con i miei preferiti sono decisamente più buona... Con i non frequentanti ci vado giù abbastanza dura.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema di Clementina è che è psicolabile pure lei. Ecco perchè poi raccatta psicolabili in giro.


Hai visto Spider?


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> appunto....ma si può contaminare


No, per me no...puoi sapere cosa è cattiveria, lo puoi sapere meglio di altri probabilmente, ma se sei buono quella cattiveria che ben conosci non la usi e entrerà mai a far realmente parte di te.
Perchè una volta che la usi, se non ti appartiene, ti devasta la vita.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che con i miei preferiti sono decisamente più buona... Con i non frequentanti ci vado giù abbastanza dura.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
Una che lo ammette!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Mhh*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, per me no...puoi sapere cosa è cattiveria, lo puoi sapere meglio di altri probabilmente, ma se sei buono quella cattiveria che ben conosci non la usi e entrerà mai a far realmente parte di te.
> Perchè una volta che la usi, se non ti appartiene, ti devasta la vita.



Non è così semplice....!


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è così semplice....!


Ovvio che non lo sia...ma dimmi che non è così!!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hai visto Spider?


Clementì, mannaggia la puttana.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ovvio che non lo sia...ma dimmi che non è così!!



Non sempre...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sempre...


Non so, gli unici pensieri di cattiveria che ho avuto nella vita non li ho mai portati a compimento.
Anche perchè quando li ho avuti sono stati provocati pesantemente.
Pensieri cattivi che nascono dal nulla mai. Sta in questo la differenza, nel punto in cui può nascere la cattiveria.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non so, gli unici pensieri di cattiveria che ho avuto nella vita non li ho mai portati a compimento.
> Anche perchè quando li ho avuti sono stati provocati pesantemente.
> Pensieri cattivi che nascono dal nulla mai. Sta in questo la differenza, nel punto in cui può nascere la cattiveria.



Spesso per difenderti devi usare le stesse armi di chi ti attacca...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso per difenderti devi usare le stesse armi di chi ti attacca...


Sì, ma leggi bene...per difenderti! Perchè non sei tu ad attaccare.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma leggi bene...per difenderti! Perchè non sei tu ad attaccare.



Si.ma è un altro discorso.la verità e che sei anche sei un angelo le ali te le sporchi....


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.ma è un altro discorso.la verità e che sei anche sei un angelo le ali te le sporchi....


Non mi convinci, io credo che la base non cambi...poi sì, ti puoi sporcare, ma non credo che tu stia bene sporco...è questo quello che voglio dire.
Chi è cattivo veramente ci sguazza nel fango...e ci si diverte...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi convinci, io credo che la base non cambi...poi sì, ti puoi sporcare, ma non credo che tu stia bene sporco...è questo quello che voglio dire.
> Chi è cattivo veramente ci sguazza nel fango...e ci si diverte...




Non voglio convincerti,io ti sto solo scrivendo quello che sono.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non voglio convincerti,io ti sto solo scrivendo quello che sono.


E che sei? Un angelo con le ali sporche?
Le ali sono appendici, non sono l'essenza. L'essenza per me è altro...e poi si possono lavare...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E che sei? Un angelo con le ali sporche?
> Le ali sono appendici, non sono l'essenza. L'essenza per me è altro...e poi si possono lavare...



Magari...!


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari...!


Io e te dobbiamo fare un discorsetto...:mrgreen: 
Ora però devo andare...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io e te dobbiamo fare un discorsetto...:mrgreen:
> Ora però devo andare...



Io devo fare un discorsetto a te


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io e te dobbiamo fare un discorsetto...:mrgreen:
> Ora però devo andare...


ecco, brava... vai


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, brava... vai


Eccola!!!


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io devo fare un discorsetto a te


Allora discorriamo!!! 

Ma ho pausa pranzo lunga oggi!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Allora discorriamo!!!
> 
> Ma ho pausa pranzo lunga oggi!



Davanti a tutti?


----------



## gas (5 Agosto 2014)

*oscuro*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io e te dobbiamo fare un discorsetto...:mrgreen:
> Ora però devo andare...





oscuro ha detto:


> Io devo fare un discorsetto a te





Simy ha detto:


> ecco, brava... vai


al tuo posto mi sentirei.... come dire... un po osservato? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davanti a tutti?


No no...in privè!!!


----------



## gas (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no...in privè!!!


furbetta..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

gas ha detto:


> furbetta..... :mrgreen:


Temeraria!!! 
E amante dei cani grandi e affamati di tibie e femori!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

gas ha detto:


> al tuo posto mi sentirei.... come dire... un po osservato? :mrgreen:


io leggo tutto, sappilo


----------



## gas (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io leggo tutto, sappilo


uffa.............
uffa................
uffa....................


----------



## gas (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Temeraria!!!
> E amante dei cani grandi e affamati di tibie e femori!!!


molto temeraria non direi


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

*non sono daccordo*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi convinci, io credo che la base non cambi...poi sì, ti puoi sporcare, ma non credo che tu stia bene sporco...è questo quello che voglio dire.
> Chi è cattivo veramente ci sguazza nel fango...e ci si diverte...


" la strada per l'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni "
io sono del parere che le cose o sono bianche o nere, ogni decisione che prendiamo anche se la giustifichiamo dal singolo caso, ci cambia, crea un precedente, che sposta i confini di quello che siamo disposti a fare o non fare


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> " la strada per l'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni "
> io sono del parere che le cose o sono bianche o nere,* ogni decisione che prendiamo anche se la giustifichiamo dal singolo caso, ci cambia, crea un precedente, che sposta i confini di quello che siamo disposti a fare o non fare*


Vero.


----------



## lolapal (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> " la strada per l'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni "
> io sono del parere che le cose o sono bianche o nere, ogni decisione che prendiamo anche se la giustifichiamo dal singolo caso, ci cambia, crea un precedente, che sposta i confini di quello che siamo disposti a fare o non fare


C'è una contraddizione in quello che dici: proprio perché ogni decisione comporta conseguenze, le cose non sono o bianche o nere, secondo me...

:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene, e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...


ma no.... ma davvero come fai a non mandarla a quel paese in un nano secondo e senza passare dal via? Cazzo io sono un buono ma qua si tocca davvero il fondo! 

Io? ...Valigie fuori dalla porta immeditamente e a scarso di equivoci io prima di mandarla a quel paese le riderei pure in faccia. Cazzo Bender... il mondo è pieno di donne. Apri sto portone e vedrai che una decente la trovi.......


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma no.... ma davvero come fai a non mandarla a quel paese in un nano secondo e senza passare dal via? Cazzo io sono un buono ma qua si tocca davvero il fondo!
> 
> Io? ...Valigie fuori dalla porta immeditamente e a scarso di equivoci io prima di mandarla a quel paese le riderei pure in faccia. Cazzo Bender... il mondo è pieno di donne. Apri sto portone e vedrai che una decente la trovi.......


ma non può essere che una persona si comporti in un certo modo a seconda dell'interlocutore, se le sue amiche sono tutte per tradire senza impegno. non si puo accusare qualcuno prima ancora che compia un azione ,ma solo per l'intento se no non si salverebbe nessuno.
è gia capitato una volta che avesse l'occassione con il grande amore delle medie e poi ha rinunciato.
ieri abbiamo parlato molto, non gli ho detto niente ,ma sono riuscito a farmi dire perchè era triste, mi ha detto che non può aspettarmi per sempre, che devo trovarmi un lavoro perchè non gli basta piu il mio amore vuole una famiglia, perchè siamo rimasti gli unici a stare così, mi ha detto che scappo dai problemi e li ignoro e mi affosso invece di risolverl, ma se anche domani avessi un posto fisso cambierebbe come mi vede, lei mi ha detto di si.
si riduce tutto a questo, se è così perchè cerca una storia con una persona già impegnata?anche se si ci mettesse assieme su che basi partirebbero?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Senti, poveraccio frustrato che non ha manco 40 anni e già ha il pisello ristretto per mancato uso, non vali nemmeno un'unghia di mio marito, quindi non ti permettere MAI PIU' di offenderlo.
> 
> Primo, perché lui è un Uomo che non si vergogna di esternare i suoi sentimenti e non ha paura di mostrarsi.
> Secondo, perché ha sposato Principessa e io posso aver dato il mio corpo a persone poco degne di me, ma stai sicuro che un contratto per la vita l'ho firmato con una persona più che normale.
> ...


E così sentenziò la povera vuoto-nel-cranio.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io vuota? Ahahahah!
> 
> Proprio il contrario.
> 
> ...


anvedi come ti fa bene il matrimonio amore 
ti percepisco diversasempre bellissima ovviamente:inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io vuota? Ahahahah!
> 
> Proprio il contrario.
> 
> ...


Mi sto cagando addosso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non può essere che una persona si comporti in un certo modo a seconda dell'interlocutore, se le sue amiche sono tutte per tradire senza impegno. non si puo accusare qualcuno prima ancora che compia un azione ,ma solo per l'intento se no non si salverebbe nessuno.
> è gia capitato una volta che avesse l'occassione con il grande amore delle medie e poi ha rinunciato.
> ieri abbiamo parlato molto, non gli ho detto niente ,ma sono riuscito a farmi dire perchè era triste, mi ha detto che non può aspettarmi per sempre, che devo trovarmi un lavoro perchè non gli basta piu il mio amore vuole una famiglia, perchè siamo rimasti gli unici a stare così, mi ha detto che scappo dai problemi e li ignoro e mi affosso invece di risolverl, ma se anche domani avessi un posto fisso cambierebbe come mi vede, lei mi ha detto di si.
> si riduce tutto a questo, se è così perchè cerca una storia con una persona già impegnata?anche se si ci mettesse assieme su che basi partirebbero?



Do come la descrivi sembra una manipolatrice di prim'ordine. Ed il bello che sembra quasi sia pure colpa tua.... tipico.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sto cagando addosso.


eh ma allora vai altrove eh:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah, non ti farà male di sicuro, sei già pieno di merda dentro e fuori.


sì, sei più dolce:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah, non ti farà male di sicuro, sei già pieno di merda dentro e fuori.


Con quesa mi ci sono anche pisciato. Principè, per carità. Tu e quell'altro esemplare prendete sta cazzo di roulotte e fatevi sto giro, dai. Sperando che magari pigli un po' d'aria.


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perché secondo me lei pensa che se tu non la sposi e non le dai una famiglia, ha il diritto di fare la ragazzina e divertirsi.
> 
> Può darsi che si senta bloccata, in questa storia.
> In parte la giudico cinica, in parte la capisco perché è dura stare con un uomo che non le può dare certe cose.
> ...


è vero, me lo ha propio detto che si è rassegnata e che non avrà mai quello che vuole, io glio ho chiesto perchè,
e da li è uscito tutto ed era sincera, piangeva.
però è normale che mi affosso se mi sento dire che non sono normale, che sono inrecuperabile.
dice che non mi impegno, perchè se volessi una vita con lei farei in modo di avere le basi,


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è vero, me lo ha propio detto che si è rassegnata e che non avrà mai quello che vuole, io glio ho chiesto perchè,
> e da li è uscito tutto ed era sincera, piangeva.
> però è normale che mi affosso se mi sento dire che non sono normale, che sono inrecuperabile.
> dice che non mi impegno, perchè se volessi una vita con lei farei in modo di avere le basi,





:nclpf:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è vero, me lo ha propio detto che si è rassegnata e che non avrà mai quello che vuole, io glio ho chiesto perchè,
> e da li è uscito tutto ed era sincera, piangeva.
> però è normale che mi affosso se mi sento dire che non sono normale, che sono inrecuperabile.
> dice che non mi impegno, perchè se volessi una vita con lei farei in modo di avere le basi,


Ma ti accorgi che è una stronza che cerca in tutti i modi di farti sentire in colpa per farsi bellamente i cazzi propri


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

comunque ho la conferma che vuole andarci così senza impegno, che non sa come andrà, che a messo in conto di soffrire,ma potrebbe riscoprirsi diversa, perchè come le ha detto la sua amica è cambiata molto.
e io quando vedo cose del genere muoio dentro e mi illudo che quella che parla alla sua amica è solo una parte di lei.
lei che quando mi parla di tradimenti mi dice che lei non perdonerebbe mai


----------



## lolapal (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque ho la conferma che vuole andarci così senza impegno, che non sa come andrà, che a messo in conto di soffrire,ma potrebbe riscoprirsi diversa, perchè come le ha detto la sua amica è cambiata molto.
> e io quando vedo cose del genere muoio dentro e mi illudo che quella che parla alla sua amica è solo una parte di lei.
> lei che quando mi parla di tradimenti mi dice che lei non perdonerebbe mai


Scusa la domanda indiscreti, Bender, puoi anche nn rispondere, se non vuoi: tu e la tua compagna fate sesso?


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

io sabato mattina devo partire,mi ha sempre detto che i momenti in vacanza erano i piu belli, come faccio a farla aspettare ho tempo solo nella vacanza, se accade penso che poi niente sarà piu come prima, che schifo di ansia
se dopo le vacanze gli dico che so prima che vada via potrebbe farle cambiare idea? oppure è meglio essere piu velti e mandargli dei messaggi il giorno che si devono incontrare per ricordagli che per mè è importante, già adesso gli ho fatto vedere che sto cercando qualcosa di meglio come un disperato


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> io sabato mattina devo partire,mi ha sempre detto che i momenti in vacanza erano i piu belli, come faccio a farla aspettare ho tempo solo nella vacanza, se accade penso che poi niente sarà piu come prima, che schifo di ansiase dopo le vacanze gli dico che so prima che vada via potrebbe farle cambiare idea? oppure è meglio essere piu velti e mandargli dei messaggi il giorno che si devono incontrare per ricordagli che per mè è importante, già adesso gli ho fatto vedere che sto cercando qualcosa di meglio come un disperato


niente messaggino. strappati il cuore dal petto e mandglielo via corriere.bender, un po di dignità, per la miseria!!!


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda indiscreti, Bender, puoi anche nn rispondere, se non vuoi: tu e la tua compagna fate sesso?


si era tornato tutto alla normalità, ma a volte gli sembrava che io la usassi che non ci mettessi sentimento che fosse solo una cosa fisica, ora però penso a cosa vuole fare, lei che quando parlava del Magnifico diceva che non lo cercava solo per una scopata se no l'avrebbe cercato più vicino.
forse mi vuole punire ma mi sembra troppo da sopportare


----------



## net (5 Agosto 2014)

non so a quante persone lo sprone a migliorare la propria situazione potrebbe venire da un simile atteggiamento. Sentirsi sereni in coppia, questo in genere sprona ad impegnarsi.


----------



## lolapal (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> si era tornato tutto alla normalità, ma a volte gli sembrava che io la usassi che non ci mettessi sentimento che fosse solo una cosa fisica, ora però penso a cosa vuole fare, lei che quando parlava del Magnifico diceva che non lo cercava solo per una scopata se no l'avrebbe cercato più vicino.
> forse mi vuole punire ma mi sembra troppo da sopportare


Caro Bender, io penso quello che pensavo l'anno scorso: cioè che a lei fai comodo come sistemazione, che Nn ha il coraggio di dirti che con te nn vuole starci più e che cerca di far fare a te il passo di lasciarla x nn sentirsi in colpa...


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

questo  qui nuovo gli scrive che è in ferie e non puo messaggiare, e poi io sono quello che non la ama.
e lei alla sua amica dice che si vede che non è tanto preso, ma poverino è stato cornificato dalla moglie e ora è fidanzato ma non gli basta si vede, io propio non capisco sai come si sta dall'altra parte e lo fai alla tua fidanzata che ha solo la colpa di essere arrivata dopo la moglie


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> questo  qui nuovo gli scrive che è in ferie e non puo messaggiare, e poi io sono quello che non la ama.
> e lei alla sua amica dice che si vede che non è tanto preso, ma poverino è stato cornificato dalla moglie e ora è fidanzato ma non gli basta si vede, io propio non capisco sai come si sta dall'altra parte e lo fai alla tua fidanzata che ha solo la colpa di essere arrivata dopo la moglie


ricordo male o a novembre scorso lei se ne era andata da casa tua?


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordo male o a novembre scorso lei se ne era andata da casa tua?


  ora se poi mi volete bannare o mandarmi via dal forum va bene lo accetto.
purtroppo non è mai andata via, l'ho scritto solo per veder finire tutti quei commenti sul fatto di buttarla fuori di casa,  
perchè è un mio blocco mentale è una cosa che non potrei mai fare,


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> ora se poi mi volete bannare o mandarmi via dal forum va bene lo accetto.
> purtroppo non è mai andata via, l'ho scritto solo per veder finire tutti quei commenti sul fatto di buttarla fuori di casa,
> perchè è un mio blocco mentale è una cosa che non potrei mai fare,


ma chi ti manda via?
nessuno, pero magari dire le cose come sono nadata ci aiuta ad aiutarti meglio no 
altrimenti possiamo dire una marea di baggianate e tu non riuscire ad aiutarti 
abbracci


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

ieri mi ha detto che se non sopporti una persona non puoi viverci insieme, perchè è una tortura per entrambi, che se resta un motivo c'è, e che aspetta un mio cambiamento, ma non posso andare porta a porta a chiedere un lavoro, anche fossi la persona piu qualificata del mondo quante possibilità ci sarebbero.
poi qualcuno mi puo spiegare una cosa, qui da mè i curriculum si devono portare in busta a mano perchè vul dire che ci tieni di piu, ok che li consegni a mano e ti vedono ma non è che così hai la garanzia che non te li cestinano direttamente a busta chiusa,


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri mi ha detto che se non sopporti una persona non puoi viverci insieme, perchè è una tortura per entrambi, che se resta un motivo c'è, e che aspetta un mio cambiamento, ma non posso andare porta a porta a chiedere un lavoro, anche fossi la persona piu qualificata del mondo quante possibilità ci sarebbero.
> poi qualcuno mi puo spiegare una cosa, qui da mè i curriculum si devono portare in busta a mano perchè vul dire che ci tieni di piu, ok che li consegni a mano e ti vedono ma non è che così hai la garanzia che non te li cestinano direttamente a busta chiusa,


muovi le chiappette d oro e vieni qui da me ? altro che curriculum cestinati


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma chi ti manda via?
> nessuno, pero magari dire le cose come sono nadata ci aiuta ad aiutarti meglio no
> altrimenti possiamo dire una marea di baggianate e tu non riuscire ad aiutarti
> abbracci


è l'unica cosa non vera, tutto il resto è corretto


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è l'unica cosa non vera, tutto il resto è corretto


noi diciamo le baggianate non tu 
lo so che dici il vero, e so anche che spesso qui e' meglio dire tartufo piuttosto che caviale


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> muovi le chiappette d oro e vieni qui da me ? altro che curriculum cestinati


hyde park lo chiudono di notte? io ricordo di esserci andato anche a tarda sera tipo mezzanotte ma dopo no so
tutte le volte che siamo andati a londra ci sono stato ed era fantastico stare sdraiati li nell'erba a dare da mangiare agli scoiattoli, ho un video dove c'era una signora che doveva andarci spesso che ne veniva circondata e quasi non si spostavano nemmeno al passare delle persone, con noi erano piu timorosi


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, per me no...puoi sapere cosa è cattiveria, lo puoi sapere meglio di altri probabilmente, ma se sei buono quella cattiveria che ben conosci non la usi e entrerà mai a far realmente parte di te.
> Perchè una volta che la usi, se non ti appartiene, ti devasta la vita.


:up:


----------



## Bender (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh sul fatto del lavoro ha ragione.
> Quella è una cosa importante non solo per sistemarsi ma soprattutto per te stesso.
> 
> Stare tutto il giorno senza fare nulla ti fa deprimere!


si ma sapendo quello che so, come faccio a pensare a sistemarmi con lei, io lo voglio, ma lei pensa che non mi trovo un lavoro fisso perchè è una scusa per non sposarmi. e poi cosa devo pensare che se per qualche ragione dove lavoro chiude o viene assorbita da un altra azzienda ( già capitato) devo dinuovo preoccuparmi?
che poi cosa pensa che andando con quello lui si innamora lascia la fidanzata si mette con lei e vivono felici e contenti


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma sapendo quello che so, come faccio a pensare a sistemarmi con lei, io lo voglio, ma lei pensa che non mi trovo un lavoro fisso perchè è una scusa per non sposarmi. e poi cosa devo pensare che se per qualche ragione dove lavoro chiude o viene assorbita da un altra azzienda ( già capitato) devo dinuovo preoccuparmi?
> che poi cosa pensa che andando con quello lui si innamora lascia la fidanzata si mette con lei e vivono felici e contenti


Davvero...hai mai pensato seriamente di affidarti a qualcuno per capire il motivo per cui non riesci ad uscire da una relazione simile?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> È un camper.
> 
> Dovresti farlo anche tu.
> 
> Stai peggiorando parecchio.


Camper, roulotte basta che partite e se potete non tornate, e soprattutto evita i post minuto per minuto
di cronaca da disagiatissima su come va il viaggio (e tutto considerato come vorrà mai andare? Sarà un viaggio per diversabili mentali ma senza accompagno). Divertitevi.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> " la strada per l'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni "
> io sono del parere che le cose o sono bianche o nere, ogni decisione che prendiamo anche se la giustifichiamo dal singolo caso, ci cambia, crea un precedente, che sposta i confini di quello che siamo disposti a fare o non fare


Bender, tu sei tu e lei é lei.

Ma hai detto bene, si cambia. Parti dal presupposto che lei comunque ti manca di rispetto, la tua visione di tollerabilità col tempo potrebbe cambiare e, dato che é probabile che ti mancherà ancora di rispetto con modalità che ora tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare, potresti ritovarti con qualche rimorso imprevisto.

Ora stai bene cosi, in futuro non puoi saperlo cosa sarai disposto ad accettare. E questo devi metterlo in conto, anche se ora il peso di certe considerazioni nemmeno ti sfiorano. Questo in parte ti spiega il perché quasi all'unanimità tutti qui vorrebbero che troncassi, semplicemente per via della loro esperienza. Ma da te il senno del poi non può essere preteso e questo ti rende la giusta comprensione.

Se è questo il tuo destino allora é cosi che deve andare, questo é quanto ti tocca fare. E' la tua vita, ma ricordati che l'amore sarà bello ma fa anche dei danni quando é destino che vada male. Perché va anche male sai?


----------



## Bender (6 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Bender, tu sei tu e lei é lei.
> 
> Ma hai detto bene, si cambia. Parti dal presupposto che lei comunque ti manca di rispetto, la tua visione di tollerabilità col tempo potrebbe cambiare e, dato che é probabile che ti mancherà ancora di rispetto con modalità che ora tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare, potresti ritovarti con qualche rimorso imprevisto.
> 
> ...


sono daccordo con quello che dici, purtroppo però tutte le volte che mi capita la razzionalità sparisce,
visto che questa cosa l'ho già vissuta, so già cosa accadrebbe se adesso la mettessi davanti ai fatti,
mi direbbe che non ha fatto nulla, che finchè non si incontra una persona non si sà come si reagisce, che con le sue amiche ha un determinato attegiamento, ma non sta insieme alle sue amiche ma a mè.
se adesso io ipoteticamente la lasciassi, non avrebbe piu nessun rimorso nel farlo, tutto sarebbe legittimo,puo anche darsi che come dice lei poi non accada nulla, visto che stiamo parlando chiaro in questi giorni confessandoci le nostre angosce (non propio tutte le mie).
se la lascio saprei che non ho aspettato, che poteva andare anche diversamente, ma ho scelto io che doveva finire


----------



## Bender (6 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Però è un circolo vizioso il vostro.
> 
> Lei non si fida e fa la ragazzina, comportandosi male. Tu non ti fidi per i suoi comportamenti e di conseguenza ti abbatti.
> 
> ...


è quello che voglio fare, il tempo per farle cambiare idea è poco però. se decide di farlo , penso che poi non mi importerà piu nulla, non lo so ancora, ma penso continuamente a tutte le sfumature di quello che può accadere.
ho pensato anche di continuare farle vedere che potevo essere quello che voleva e poi dirgli che so tutto e che è stata lei ha rovinare tutto, (ma questo solo se ci andasse) ma sono solo mie fantasie, so che poi mi sentirei una schifezza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> io sabato mattina devo partire,mi ha sempre detto che i momenti in vacanza erano i piu belli, come faccio a farla aspettare ho tempo solo nella vacanza, se accade penso che poi niente sarà piu come prima, che schifo di ansia
> se dopo le vacanze gli dico che so prima che vada via potrebbe farle cambiare idea? oppure è meglio essere piu velti e mandargli dei messaggi il giorno che si devono incontrare per ricordagli che per mè è importante, già adesso gli ho fatto vedere che sto cercando qualcosa di meglio come un disperato


Sei irritante da quanto sembri passivo e sfigato. Fossi qua ti prenderei a sberle. Sveglia!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sei irritante da quanto sembri passivo e sfigato. Fossi qua ti prenderei a sberle. Sveglia!


quoto


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2014)

no, non può essere vero.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sei irritante da quanto sembri passivo e sfigato. Fossi qua ti prenderei a sberle. Sveglia!



Già scritto...ma tu puoi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già scritto...ma tu puoi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ribadivo. Io poi mi rompo e mi innervosisco a leggere capricci senza logica e spina dorsale.  
Eviterò di leggere sto topic tanto non c'è rimedio.


----------



## erab (6 Agosto 2014)

trrrrr














trrrrr













trrrrrrrrrrr


















trrrrrrrrrrroooooooooolll!


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ribadivo. Io poi mi rompo e mi innervosisco a leggere capricci senza logica e spina dorsale.
> Eviterò di leggere sto topic tanto non c'è rimedio.



Questo è un anno che prende calci in culo,la sua donna va è viene fra impavide pecorine e clamorose spaccate,lui sempre uguale,piagnone e zerbino....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è un anno che prende calci in culo,la sua donna va è viene fra impavide pecorine e clamorose spaccate,lui sempre uguale,piagnone e zerbino....


sarà che gli piaccia? :up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è quello che voglio fare, il tempo per farle cambiare idea è poco però. se decide di farlo , penso che poi non mi importerà piu nulla, non lo so ancora, ma penso continuamente a tutte le sfumature di quello che può accadere.
> ho pensato anche di continuare farle vedere che potevo essere quello che voleva e poi dirgli che so tutto e che è stata lei ha rovinare tutto, (ma questo solo se ci andasse) ma sono solo mie fantasie, so che poi mi sentirei una schifezza


Scusami ma pensare, anche solo lontanamente, di voler fare una famiglia con lei...è del tutto fuori luogo, secondo me. Non mi sembrano ci siano proprio le premesse per una cosa del genere...


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Agosto 2014)

Speravo di sentire altre news da te ma bentornato. 

Su una cosa ha ragione lei: devi aumentare la tua energia. Nel trovare lavoro, nell'affrontare i problemi della vita nel dire le cose senza vergognarti. Qui, ai tuoi amici, alla tua famiglia, allo sconoscuto a cui vuoi condividere un pensiero. 
Ma questo non lo devi fare per lei. NO! lo devi fare per te! 
Anzi mentre lo fai ignora la sua reazione qualsiasi essa sia.  





Bender ha detto:


> sono daccordo con quello che dici, purtroppo però tutte le volte che mi capita la razzionalità sparisce,
> visto che questa cosa l'ho già vissuta, so già cosa accadrebbe se adesso la mettessi davanti ai fatti,
> *mi direbbe che non ha fatto nulla, che finchè non si incontra una persona non si sà come si reagisce*, che con le sue amiche ha un determinato attegiamento, ma non sta insieme alle sue amiche ma a mè.
> se adesso io ipoteticamente la lasciassi, non avrebbe piu nessun rimorso nel farlo, tutto sarebbe legittimo,puo anche darsi che come dice lei poi non accada nulla, visto che stiamo parlando chiaro in questi giorni confessandoci le nostre angosce (non propio tutte le mie).
> se la lascio saprei che non ho aspettato, che poteva andare anche diversamente, ma ho scelto io che doveva finire


Certo, come no. Non puoi mica negargli di andare a mangiare una pizza innocente! Anzi, ci vai pure tu e visto che è fidanzato digli di portare la sua ragazza. 
Non esistono scuse. Se siete coppia o andate insieme o non va. Altrimenti se si rifiuta significa solo che non siete coppia!


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2014)

Intanto apprezzerei il fatto che Bender,rispetto ad 1 anno fa,interagisce con noi.  il che mi pare un passo in avanti.

vediamo se riesce anche ad ascoltarci


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Invece il solito branco di uomini e donne che si sentono più grandi a dargli addosso non è mutato per nulla.
> 
> Forse se avesse avuto la lingua tagliente come altri, certi commenti il popolino li avrebbe evitati.
> 
> Comunque, a onor del vero, Bender ha sempre ascoltato, in privato, chi ha interagito con lui con rispetto.


non trovi che sia un bene che ora lo faccia in chiaro sul 3d?


----------



## Bender (7 Agosto 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Speravo di sentire altre news da te ma bentornato.
> 
> Su una cosa ha ragione lei: devi aumentare la tua energia. Nel trovare lavoro, nell'affrontare i problemi della vita nel dire le cose senza vergognarti. Qui, ai tuoi amici, alla tua famiglia, allo sconoscuto a cui vuoi condividere un pensiero.
> Ma questo non lo devi fare per lei. NO! lo devi fare per te!
> ...


se gli dico che so scoppia un casino, perchè è gia accaduto, in più dopo non saprei mai la verità, dovrei fidarmi sempre di quello che dice, ma la regola è negare sempre giusto, questo puo valere se non si sà, ma se dall'altra parte si ha la certezza è un confermare il tradimento.


----------



## Bender (7 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io invece credo che la sua fidanzata  non avrebbe il coraggio di tradirlo davvero. Altrimenti si sarebbe trovata gente meno impossibile.
> Il suo attaccamento a gente lontana conferma la mia idea che lei sia molto infantile e stia facendo così per ripicca verso di lui che non la sposa.
> 
> Magari spera di ottenere certe cose.
> ...


prima non aveva il coraggio, e lo avrebbe fatto solo se spinta da forte innamoramento,ma ora dice che forse potrebbe stare con una persona per puro divertimento, la sua amica poi la incalza, prima gli dice di stare attenta, po gli chiede cosa ha deciso, e quando le gli dice che è indecisa che forse vuole dare buca all'appuntamento, passa dal fai solo quello che ti senti,vi vedete ma non è detto che succeda niente, al sei cambiata, ti fai troppe paranoie, se non provi avrai sempre il dubbio e il rimpianto come lo hai avuto la scorsa volta, solo che questa volta è programmato piu ragionato.
i ripensamenti ha cominciato ad averli dopo che mi sono aperto con lei e ho cercato di farle vedere che le cose possono cambiare,lei non sa che io so se no sarebbe condizionata nelle sue decisioni.
non puo essere che al di là di tutto si comporti in maniera diversa con la sua amica, visto che quando cambia atteggiamento , lo cambia anche lei?
io i cabiamenti li ho visti e non posso o forse non voglio, pensare che sia un caso che avvengano propio dopo che abbiamo parlato


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Allora, se la sua fidanzata si comporta così perché lui non le dimostra che vuole fare una famiglia, credo sia opportuno - e giusto, dopo tredici anni - che lui provi ad andare verso di lei.
> 
> E vediamo che succede.


Non solo assolutamente d'accordo. 
Mi sembra il comportamento di una bambina viziata e capricciosa. "Ah tu non mi dimostri che vuoi una famiglia, allora io esco con tizio e caio, etc...etc...etc..". Non mi sembra proprio opportuno legarsi, in modo indissolubile con un figlio, ad una persona del genere...
Che sia lei a dimostrare che, ad ogni minimo intoppo, non se ne vada a fare la cretina a destra e a sinistra...poi vediamo.
Se in una coppia ci sono idee diversa su famiglia e figli (e bisognerebbe pure capire perché non si sono messe le cose in chiaro da subito), se ne parla e se ognuno rimane delle proprio idee bisogna prendere atto e chiudere. No che si rimane a spese del tipo, trattandolo come uno zerbino...


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Non ho detto che sia un buon comportamento,* *ma ho motivo di pensare che la causa sia il non avere certe cose importanti dal suo fidanzato.*
> 
> Non è un minimo intoppo.
> 
> ...


Specifico che il grassetto non l'ho pensato, ne volevo intendere questo con la mia risposta.^^

Anche su questo non sono d'accordo. Visto che bender è nella stessa situazione d'allora, solo una capricciosa (e anche un po' stronza, PER ME OVVIAMENTE) non possa pensare che sia una santo. Quale altre certezze vuole 'sta qui? Se non mi sbaglio vive ancora nella casa di lui, a sue spese...se non è una certezza questa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2014)

Mi sbaglierò ma sto cominciando a pensare che il violento sia Bender, non lei.

Appare apatico, pusillanime, non ha voglia di lavorare, di trovare una stabilità, di costruire una famiglia e impone il suo essere senza palle a lei. 

Lei lo cornifica per legittima difesa e per cercare di svegliarlo dal suo torpore.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> *Mi sbaglierò *ma sto cominciando a pensare che il violento sia Bender, non lei.
> 
> Appare apatico, pusillanime, non ha voglia di lavorare, di trovare una stabilità, di costruire una famiglia e impone il suo essere senza palle a lei.
> 
> Lei lo cornifica per legittima difesa e per cercare di svegliarlo dal suo torpore.


:up:


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma sto cominciando a pensare che il violento sia Bender, non lei.
> 
> Appare apatico, pusillanime, non ha voglia di lavorare, di trovare una stabilità, di costruire una famiglia e impone il suo essere senza palle a lei.
> 
> Lei lo cornifica per legittima difesa e per cercare di svegliarlo dal suo torpore.


ma non ho capito se poi alla fine lo ha cornificato (forse non ricordo), o erano solo corna su fb:singleeye:

comunque lei invece di difendersi, potrebbe rivolgersi altrove...un po' è comoda


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tesò, in parte sono d'accordo con President.
> 
> Bender si deprime parecchio e sta cosa fa male a entrambi, a lui e alla sua donna.


amo', certo. ma questo uomo non riceve una coccola, una carezza, una frase d amore sentito, questa messaggini, flirt, concerti, e cazzate varie quando a casa c'e' l uomo che la ama che l aspetta....
certo che non fa bene dprimersi, ma sti cazzi di lei. al massimo non fa bene a lui per se stesso.
penso che miriti di meglio


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

*Riepilogo*

lei è tornata dalle vacanze si è fermata un giorno in più per vederlo, la sera che si sono visti mi ha continuamente mandato messaggi su whatsapp poi a fine serata, quando doveva andare a casa della sua amica, le chiedo di sentirci per la buona notte mi dice che mi chiama lei, passano 10 minuti mi chiama ma parla sottovoce inizio a chiederle il perché visto che dovrebbe essere sola in casa perché la sua amica non si fermava, si arrabbia e chiudiamo la telefonata.
poi quando ritorna a casa dopo mille domande un pezzo alla volta, perché è sempre così con lei, ci si arriva per gradi alla verità, scopro che sono stati da lui che ha un appartamento aziendale a Malpensa e per parlare di più si è fermata a dormire li, poi andando avanti esce fuori che a lei lui piaceva, ma lui è una persona seria e le ha subito detto che non ci sarà mai una relazione perché è già impegnato. lei mi ha giurato che non è successo nulla, io le ho detto che se era così sicura se trovavo da qualche parte scritto il contrario, visto che i mezzi c'è li ho, lo avrei fatto sapere alla fidanzata di lui ( non so se poi lo avrei fatto realmente ma era per vedere come reagiva e sembrava tranquilla) 
so come la pensa la maggior parte del forum, sul tirare in ballo i traditori, ma credo ci sia una sostanziale differenza tra essere un amante libero o impegnato, è troppo facile dire non è colpa dell'amante quando anche lui è impegnato e sta facendo una cosa disonesta e deve mettere in conto anche il rischio di essere scoperto per errori no suoi. a me il discorso l'amante non centra, sembra fatto solo per tutelarsi dall'essere beccati , per vie traverse.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> lei è tornata dalle vacanze si è fermata un giorno in più per vederlo, la sera che si sono visti mi ha continuamente mandato messaggi su whatsapp poi a fine serata, quando doveva andare a casa della sua amica, le chiedo di sentirci per la buona notte mi dice che mi chiama lei, passano 10 minuti mi chiama ma parla sottovoce inizio a chiederle il perché visto che dovrebbe essere sola in casa perché la sua amica non si fermava, si arrabbia e chiudiamo la telefonata.
> poi quando ritorna a casa dopo mille domande un pezzo alla volta, perché è sempre così con lei, ci si arriva per gradi alla verità, scopro che sono stati da lui che ha un appartamento aziendale a Malpensa e per parlare di più si è fermata a dormire li, poi andando avanti esce fuori che a lei lui piaceva, ma lui è una persona seria e le ha subito detto che non ci sarà mai una relazione perché è già impegnato. lei mi ha giurato che non è successo nulla, io le ho detto che se era così sicura se trovavo da qualche parte scritto il contrario, visto che i mezzi c'è li ho, lo avrei fatto sapere alla fidanzata di lui ( non so se poi lo avrei fatto realmente ma era per vedere come reagiva e sembrava tranquilla)
> so come la pensa la maggior parte del forum, sul tirare in ballo i traditori, ma credo ci sia una sostanziale differenza tra essere un amante libero o impegnato, è troppo facile dire non è colpa dell'amante quando anche lui è impegnato e sta facendo una cosa disonesta e deve mettere in conto anche il rischio di essere scoperto per errori no suoi. a me il discorso l'amante non centra, sembra fatto solo per tutelarsi dall'essere beccati , per vie traverse.


Ridatemi LDS


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ridatemi LDS


Perché? Se ne è andato?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché? Se ne è andato?


No ma sul suo 3D avevo scritto che rivolevo Bender. Ho cambiato idea


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> lei è tornata dalle vacanze si è fermata un giorno in più per vederlo, la sera che si sono visti mi ha continuamente mandato messaggi su whatsapp poi a fine serata, quando doveva andare a casa della sua amica, le chiedo di sentirci per la buona notte mi dice che mi chiama lei, passano 10 minuti mi chiama ma parla sottovoce inizio a chiederle il perché visto che dovrebbe essere sola in casa perché la sua amica non si fermava, si arrabbia e chiudiamo la telefonata.
> poi quando ritorna a casa dopo mille domande un pezzo alla volta, perché è sempre così con lei, ci si arriva per gradi alla verità, scopro che sono stati da lui che ha un appartamento aziendale a Malpensa e per parlare di più si è fermata a dormire li, poi andando avanti esce fuori che a lei lui piaceva, ma lui è una persona seria e le ha subito detto che non ci sarà mai una relazione perché è già impegnato. lei mi ha giurato che non è successo nulla, io le ho detto che se era così sicura se trovavo da qualche parte scritto il contrario, visto che i mezzi c'è li ho, lo avrei fatto sapere alla fidanzata di lui ( non so se poi lo avrei fatto realmente ma era per vedere come reagiva e sembrava tranquilla)
> so come la pensa la maggior parte del forum, sul tirare in ballo i traditori, ma credo ci sia una sostanziale differenza tra essere un amante libero o impegnato, è troppo facile dire non è colpa dell'amante quando anche lui è impegnato e sta facendo una cosa disonesta e deve mettere in conto anche il rischio di essere scoperto per errori no suoi. a me il discorso l'amante non centra, sembra fatto solo per tutelarsi dall'essere beccati , per vie traverse.


dai su. Adesso è ora di darle un bella pedata sotto le gengive e cercarti una donna decente.


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

*ora*

da qualche settimana mi ha detto che siamo messi esattamente come un anno fa, io gli ho detto che per 6 mesi mi ha detto che le cose erano quasi del tutto risanate, ma a sorpresa mi dice che ha fatto finta, che si è raccontata un sacco di storie, che in questo tempo aspettava di ritrovare l'amore per me, ma non c'è riuscita , non ci ha pensato molto, forse anche per fare finta , che le cose funzionassero.
sabato mentre ero disperato mi diceva candidamente" lo vedi che sei li che ti disperi e io quasi non ti ascolto e continuo a chattare con le mie amiche, ogni momento è buono per uscire con loro, e inizio a guardarmi in giro, solo guardare stai tranquillo, non è normale che sto così"
le dico bè cosa vuoi fare e lei devo vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa, per farlo però non mi devi stare addosso, conversazioni ridotte al minimo indispensabile.
comunque la casa è tua decidi tu se vuoi provare , se no mandami via


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma sul suo 3D avevo scritto che rivolevo Bender. Ho cambiato idea



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa se veramente Bender va a Londra a lavorare come cameriere nel ristorante dove lavora LDS... 
Oddio, magari è una buona idea: dividono le spese dell'appartamento e, speriamo, si svegliano... boh! :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da qualche settimana mi ha detto che siamo messi esattamente come un anno fa, io gli ho detto che per 6 mesi mi ha detto che le cose erano quasi del tutto risanate, ma a sorpresa mi dice che a fatto finta, che si è raccontata un sacco di storie, che in questo tempo aspettava di ritrovare l'amore per me, ma non c'è riuscita , non ci ha pensato molto, forse anche per fare finta , che le cose funzionassero.
> sabato mentre ero disperato mi diceva candidamente" lo vedi che sei li che ti disperi e io quasi non ti ascolto e continuo a chattare con le mie amiche, ogni momento è buono per uscire con loro, e inizio a guardarmi in giro, solo guardare stai tranquillo, non è normale che sto così"
> le dico bè cosa vuoi fare e lei devo vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa, per farlo però non mi devi stare addosso, conversazioni ridotte al minimo indispensabile.
> comunque la casa è tua decidi tu se vuoi provare , se no mandami via


I calci nel culo vanno dati a te
E mi illudo ancora che non esiste o che almeno ci stai prendendo per il culo.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da qualche settimana mi ha detto che siamo messi esattamente come un anno fa, io gli ho detto che per 6 mesi mi ha detto che le cose erano quasi del tutto risanate, ma a sorpresa mi dice che a fatto finta, che si è raccontata un sacco di storie, che in questo tempo aspettava di ritrovare l'amore per me, ma non c'è riuscita , non ci ha pensato molto, forse anche per fare finta , che le cose funzionassero.
> sabato mentre ero disperato mi diceva candidamente" lo vedi che sei li che ti disperi e io quasi non ti ascolto e continuo a chattare con le mie amiche, ogni momento è buono per uscire con loro, e inizio a guardarmi in giro, solo guardare stai tranquillo, non è normale che sto così"
> le dico bè cosa vuoi fare e lei devo vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa, per farlo però non mi devi stare addosso, conversazioni ridotte al minimo indispensabile.
> comunque la casa è tua decidi tu se vuoi provare , se no mandami via


Fatti un grande favore: mandala via!


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

qualcuno in qualche 3d aveva citato Bauman  col libro amore liquido che si rifà alla sua visuale della società liquida, cioè quella dei tempi moderni. a me sembra che le relazioni umane siano diventate consumistiche con tutti questi social network e si predilige sempre al passare oltre, perché c'è sempre di meglio, perché l'offerta è infinita, ma alla fine bisognerà pur fermarsi, solo che con questa mentalità diventerà impossibile, ci sarà sempre l'illusione che la prossima è sempre meglio di quella di ora, che è meglio ricostruire da zero  che restaurare.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da qualche settimana mi ha detto che siamo messi esattamente come un anno fa, io gli ho detto che per 6 mesi mi ha detto che le cose erano quasi del tutto risanate, ma a sorpresa mi dice che ha fatto finta, che si è raccontata un sacco di storie, che in questo tempo aspettava di ritrovare l'amore per me, ma non c'è riuscita , non ci ha pensato molto, forse anche per fare finta , che le cose funzionassero.
> sabato mentre ero disperato mi diceva candidamente" lo vedi che sei li che ti disperi e io quasi non ti ascolto e continuo a chattare con le mie amiche, ogni momento è buono per uscire con loro, e inizio a guardarmi in giro, solo guardare stai tranquillo, non è normale che sto così"
> le dico bè cosa vuoi fare e lei devo vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa, per farlo però non mi devi stare addosso, conversazioni ridotte al minimo indispensabile.
> comunque la casa è tua decidi tu se vuoi provare , se no mandami via



Ciao

cosa pensi di fare?

prova a reagire con più tempistica ... 


sienne


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I calci nel culo vanno dato a te
> E mi illudo ancora che non esiste o che almeno ci stai prendendo per il culo.


nel week end c'è la possibilità che incontri un altro utente del forum, forse così crederai che esisto, te lo potrà confermare anche lui, spero che possa venire


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa pensi di fare?
> 
> ...


faccio quello che ho sempre fatto, aspetto. 
anche per lei non è una situazione felice
confido che prenda una decisione entro la fine di questo anno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da qualche settimana mi ha detto che siamo messi esattamente come un anno fa, io gli ho detto che per 6 mesi mi ha detto che le cose erano quasi del tutto risanate, ma a sorpresa mi dice che ha fatto finta, che si è raccontata un sacco di storie, che in questo tempo aspettava di ritrovare l'amore per me, ma non c'è riuscita , non ci ha pensato molto, forse anche per fare finta , che le cose funzionassero.
> sabato mentre ero disperato mi diceva candidamente" lo vedi che sei li che ti disperi e io quasi non ti ascolto e continuo a chattare con le mie amiche, ogni momento è buono per uscire con loro, e inizio a guardarmi in giro, solo guardare stai tranquillo, non è normale che sto così"
> le dico bè cosa vuoi fare e lei devo vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa, per farlo però non mi devi stare addosso, conversazioni ridotte al minimo indispensabile.
> comunque la casa è tua decidi tu se vuoi provare , se no mandami via


Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.
Mandala via.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> faccio quello che ho sempre fatto, aspetto.
> anche per lei non è una situazione felice
> confido che prenda una decisione entro la fine di questo anno



Ciao

ha lasciato a te, la decisione, perché sa ... che tu non intraprendi nulla. 
Certo che per lei non è facile ... l'altro, l'ha praticamente rifiutata ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> nel week end c'è la possibilità che incontri un altro utente del forum, forse così crederai che esisto, te lo potrà confermare anche lui, spero che possa venire


Ma guarda che io speravo davvero il contrario


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ridatemi LDS


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No ma vabbè!!!


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Caro Bender, purtroppo un distacco, magari temporaneo, mi sembra ineludibile se lei sta così. Concetti e parole già sentiti. Deve esserci qualche frasario nascosto nel genoma umano, è incredibile che dicano tutti le stesse cose.


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mandala via.
> Mandala via.
> Mandala via.
> Mandala via.
> ...


quando dalla persona con cui sei stato 14 anni, dall'unica persona con cui sei stato, quella che è cresciuta insieme a te con cui hai tutti i ricordi d'amore, ti dice ogni volta che c'è una possibilità, che non è deciso ancora, che se no si sarebbe comportata anche lei  diversamente, puoi solo crederci e aspettare


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> quando dalla persona con cui sei stato 14 anni, dall'unica persona con cui sei stato, quella che è cresciuta insieme a te con cui hai tutti i ricordi d'amore, ti dice ogni volta che c'è una possibilità, che non è deciso ancora, che se no si sarebbe comportata anche lei  diversamente, puoi solo crederci e aspettare


Puoi solo mandarla a fan culo
Perché ti rispondo ancora
E il primo che si incazza quando Perplesso e Oscuro vorranno menarti le prendono da me.
E che cazzo basta!!!!


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Caro Bender, purtroppo un distacco, magari temporaneo, mi sembra ineludibile se lei sta così. Concetti e parole già sentiti. Deve esserci qualche frasario nascosto nel genoma umano, è incredibile che dicano tutti le stesse cose.


lo penso anche io.
il problema è che le volte precedenti, ho aspettato e le cose si sono aggiustate perché uno non l'ha voluta e l'altro era un fantasma, comunque è come una persona che vuole uccidere e gli si inceppa la pistola , non ha ucciso, ma non per il suo volere ma per il caso, e questo  fa male.
ora non ci dovrebbe essere nessuno


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> quando dalla persona con cui sei stato 14 anni, dall'unica persona con cui sei stato, quella che è cresciuta insieme a te con cui hai tutti i ricordi d'amore, ti dice ogni volta che c'è una possibilità, che non è deciso ancora, che se no si sarebbe comportata anche lei  diversamente, puoi solo crederci e aspettare



Ciao

spiegati. Perché non capisco questo attaccamento al passato.
Perché il passato rimane immutabile ... nessuno ti può togliere ciò che è stato ... 

Di cosa hai paura?


sienne


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> qualcuno in qualche 3d aveva citato Bauman  col libro amore liquido che si rifà alla sua visuale della società liquida, cioè quella dei tempi moderni. a me sembra che le relazioni umane siano diventate consumistiche con tutti questi social network e si predilige sempre al passare oltre, perché c'è sempre di meglio, perché l'offerta è infinita, ma alla fine bisognerà pur fermarsi, solo che con questa mentalità diventerà impossibile, ci sarà sempre l'illusione che la prossima è sempre meglio di quella di ora, che è meglio ricostruire da zero  che restaurare.


Diciamo che hai anche ragione, in linea generale... ma non è il caso della tua ragazza! Lei resta con te per inerzia, perché non è comunque in grado di stare sola, sta cercando un altro a cui attaccarsi, a te ha succhiato tutto quello che era possibile succhiare...



Bender ha detto:


> quando dalla persona con cui sei stato 14 anni, dall'*unica persona con cui sei stato*, quella che è cresciuta insieme a te con cui hai tutti i ricordi d'amore, ti dice ogni volta che c'è una possibilità, che non è deciso ancora, che se no si sarebbe comportata anche lei  diversamente, puoi solo crederci e aspettare


Non è un motivo per perseverare su una relazione che è ormai un cadavere... i ricordi sono ricordi, non siete cresciuti insieme, nel senso che lei è andata da un'altra parte... non siete nella stessa relazione...

Prendi sul serio l'offerta di LDS, prova ad andare a Londra a fare il cameriere, guarda che non è un'occasione da scartare, sai? Devi uscire da lì, da questo tuo loop.

FAI QUALCOSA PER TE STESSO!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> quando dalla persona con cui sei stato 14 anni, dall'unica persona con cui sei stato, quella che è cresciuta insieme a te con cui hai tutti i ricordi d'amore, ti dice ogni volta che c'è una possibilità, che non è deciso ancora, che se no si sarebbe comportata anche lei  diversamente, puoi solo crederci e aspettare


NO puoi prendere e farle le valigie! Perchè dopo 14 anni, proprio essendo l'unica è ora di ammettere che è finita!


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi solo mandarla a fan culo
> Perché ti rispondo ancora
> E il primo che si incazza quando Perplesso e Oscuro vorranno menarti le prendono da me.
> E che cazzo basta!!!!


ma il fatto di non avere idea esattamente di come ci si senta dopo essere stati lasciati visto che fin ora non l'ho provato perché sono stato solo con lei non è un attenuante scusa
se mi fosse capitato almeno una volta 
e poi dici la dimentichi, ma se abbiamo così tanti ricordi a voglia non pensarci


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> ma il fatto di non avere idea esattamente di come ci si senta dopo essere stati lasciati visto che fin ora non l'ho provato perché sono stato solo con lei non è un attenuante scusa
> se mi fosse capitato almeno una volta
> e poi dici la dimentichi, ma se abbiamo così tanti ricordi a voglia non pensarci


Ti prende per il culo da un anno
Ogni due per tre c'é uno e tu stai li a guardare. 
Secondo me manco se se lo scopa davanti a te tu la lasci


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> spiegati. Perché non capisco questo attaccamento al passato.
> Perché il passato rimane immutabile ... nessuno ti può togliere ciò che è stato ...
> ...


di come vedrò dopo quei ricordi.
se dovrò accantonarli farli sparire in qualche modo
se mi condizioneranno per le relazioni future
se mai riuscirò a arrivare a quello che avevo


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...



bender, bender...
ma qui famelichi le vogliose voglie di Oscuro, i rimbotti moralmenente malcelati di brunetta, i distinquo del caro Jon, per non parlare delle pseudo allusioni metaforiche del saggio Barbetta!!!!
c'è ne per tutti.
anche Jb non si farà da parte.
minerva poi...ossignù!!!!
devo dire che a tutto c'è un limite, cosa già detta ma mai più vera.
la tua sembra una provocazione.
resta che se fossi una donna, anche non conoscendoti non riuscirei ad amare un carattere come il tuo, cosi.

serve impegno e testosterone...serve agressività.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> qualcuno in qualche 3d aveva citato Bauman  col libro amore liquido che si rifà alla sua visuale della società liquida, cioè quella dei tempi moderni. a me sembra che le relazioni umane siano diventate consumistiche con tutti questi social network e si predilige sempre al passare oltre, perché c'è sempre di meglio, perché l'offerta è infinita, ma alla fine bisognerà pur fermarsi, solo che con questa mentalità diventerà impossibile, ci sarà sempre l'illusione che la prossima è sempre meglio di quella di ora, che è meglio ricostruire da zero  che restaurare.


sto consultando la Treccani per trovare un modo innovativo per insultarti.   per ora non vedo nulla di appagante


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> ma il fatto di non avere idea esattamente di come ci si senta dopo essere stati lasciati visto che fin ora non l'ho provato perché sono stato solo con lei non è un attenuante scusa
> se mi fosse capitato almeno una volta
> e poi dici la dimentichi, ma se abbiamo così tanti ricordi a voglia non pensarci


No dai, nessuno si abitua mai ad essere lasciato, neanche se ti capita dieci volte.
E' normale stare malissimo e capisco la tua paura, la capisco davvero.
Dopo tanti anni c'è la paura di mettere il naso fuori dalla "riserva" in cui si è vissuto, è la stessa paura che ogni tanto attanaglia me.
Al netto del sentimento, è paura di non farcela da solo, paura di cambiare le abitudini, paura di rimettersi in gioco, forse anche paura di accorgersi che si può addirittura stare meglio, paura anche di trovare qualcuno che sia "migliore" di chi non ci ha voluti.
E' come quando si apre la gabbietta ai canarini e quelli se ne stanno appallottolati sul fondo e neanche ci pensano a spiccare il volo.
Ho letto un po' la tua storia e mi sembra uno stillicidio ingiusto e dannoso.


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti prende per il culo da un anno
> Ogni due per tre c'é uno e tu stai li a guardare.
> Secondo me manco se se lo scopa davanti a te tu la lasci


i suoi stanno divorziando dopo più di 30 anni di matrimonio
sua madre non la sta prendendo bene per niente e lei deve starle dietro perché è
già finita 3 volte in ospedale, e questo è iniziato quando io l'ho data per scontata
ora so come sta ma prima mi aveva sempre detto che non gli importava del divorzio dei suoi ma invece la distruggeva dentro e cercava sostegno da persone che la conoscevano per evitare giudizi.
questo e altre cose gli hanno fatto perdere tutto l'amore per mè


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No dai, nessuno si abitua mai ad essere lasciato, neanche se ti capita dieci volte.
> E' normale stare malissimo e capisco la tua paura, la capisco davvero.
> Dopo tanti anni c'è la paura di mettere il naso fuori dalla "riserva" in cui si è vissuto, è la stessa paura che ogni tanto attanaglia me.
> Al netto del sentimento, è paura di non farcela da solo, paura di cambiare le abitudini, paura di rimettersi in gioco, forse anche paura di accorgersi che si può addirittura stare meglio, paura anche di trovare qualcuno che sia "migliore" di chi non ci ha voluti.
> ...


In realtà c'è chi pensa che Bender voglia stare così, voglia essere trattato così... forse non è semplice paura... io l'ho avuta (ce l'ho) quella paura che dici tu, è comprensibile... ma l'istinto di sopravvivenza poi prende il sopravvento, alla fine si riesce a mettersi in cima alla lista... Bender sembra non contemplare assolutamente questa possibilità...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender che è successo ora ? Riassunto ?


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> i suoi stanno divorziando dopo più di 30 anni di matrimonio
> sua madre non la sta prendendo bene per niente e lei deve starle dietro perché è
> già finita 3 volte in ospedale, e questo è iniziato quando io l'ho data per scontata
> ora so come sta ma prima mi aveva sempre detto che non gli importava del divorzio dei suoi ma invece la distruggeva dentro e cercava sostegno da persone che la conoscevano per evitare giudizi.
> *questo e altre cose gli hanno fatto perdere tutto l'amore per mè*


sono tutte cose estranee a ben guardare da te, te come persona...
cosa c'entri tu con i suoi???


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> i suoi stanno divorziando dopo più di 30 anni di matrimonio
> sua madre non la sta prendendo bene per niente e lei deve starle dietro perché è
> già finita 3 volte in ospedale, e questo è iniziato quando io l'ho data per scontata
> ora so come sta ma prima mi aveva sempre detto che non gli importava del divorzio dei suoi ma invece la distruggeva dentro e cercava sostegno da persone che la conoscevano per evitare giudizi.
> questo e altre cose gli hanno fatto perdere tutto l'amore per mè


E cosa c'entra con il fatto che in un anno è il terzo uomo che si vuole trombare?
Se scrivo mele e rispondi pere non andiamo lontano


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No dai, nessuno si abitua mai ad essere lasciato, neanche se ti capita dieci volte.
> E' normale stare malissimo e capisco la tua paura, la capisco davvero.
> Dopo tanti anni c'è la paura di mettere il naso fuori dalla "riserva" in cui si è vissuto, è la stessa paura che ogni tanto attanaglia me.
> Al netto del sentimento, è paura di non farcela da solo, paura di cambiare le abitudini, paura di rimettersi in gioco, forse anche paura di accorgersi che si può addirittura stare meglio, paura anche di trovare qualcuno che sia "migliore" di chi non ci ha voluti.
> ...


nessuno mi crederà, ma in 14 anni e ancora ora non ho avuto occhi che per lei e lo posso giurare.
sarà anche che ho pochi amici e non ho facebook e simili, però non abito in alaska


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender che è successo ora ? Riassunto ?


Leggi il primo post tanto è sempre la stessa storia.
Io stavolta aiuto Perplesso e Oscuro.
Va bene essere contro la violenza ma quando ce vo' ce vo'


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> lei è tornata dalle vacanze si è fermata un giorno in più per vederlo, la sera che si sono visti mi ha continuamente mandato messaggi su whatsapp poi a fine serata, quando doveva andare a casa della sua amica, le chiedo di sentirci per la buona notte mi dice che mi chiama lei, passano 10 minuti mi chiama ma parla sottovoce inizio a chiederle il perché visto che dovrebbe essere sola in casa perché la sua amica non si fermava, si arrabbia e chiudiamo la telefonata.
> poi quando ritorna a casa dopo mille domande un pezzo alla volta, perché è sempre così con lei, ci si arriva per gradi alla verità, scopro che sono stati da lui che ha un appartamento aziendale a Malpensa e per parlare di più si è fermata a dormire li, poi andando avanti esce fuori che a lei lui piaceva, ma lui è una persona seria e le ha subito detto che non ci sarà mai una relazione perché è già impegnato. lei mi ha giurato che non è successo nulla, io le ho detto che se era così sicura se trovavo da qualche parte scritto il contrario, visto che i mezzi c'è li ho, lo avrei fatto sapere alla fidanzata di lui ( non so se poi lo avrei fatto realmente ma era per vedere come reagiva e sembrava tranquilla)
> so come la pensa la maggior parte del forum, sul tirare in ballo i traditori, ma credo ci sia una sostanziale differenza tra essere un amante libero o impegnato, è troppo facile dire non è colpa dell'amante quando anche lui è impegnato e sta facendo una cosa disonesta e deve mettere in conto anche il rischio di essere scoperto per errori no suoi. a me il discorso l'amante non centra, sembra fatto solo per tutelarsi dall'essere beccati , per vie traverse.


Madonna bender ma perché devi incasinanti ad oltranza così :singleeye:


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> nessuno mi crederà, ma in 14 anni e ancora ora non ho avuto occhi che per lei e lo posso giurare.
> sarà anche che ho pochi amici e non ho facebook e simili, però non abito in alaska


questo non è amore ...è dipendenza.
allora prima di parlare di lei e quello che combina...non sarebbe il caso di parlare di te?
ti sei mai pippettato??????


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender che è successo ora ? Riassunto ?


lei prima mi ha detto che si stavano aggiustando le cose
poi ritratta e dice che ha finto che andassero bene per evitare lo stare male, ma così non ha pensato a cosa sentiva veramente
ora dobbiamo stare distanti in modo che capisca se c'è qualcosa


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da qualche settimana mi ha detto che siamo messi esattamente come un anno fa, io gli ho detto che per 6 mesi mi ha detto che le cose erano quasi del tutto risanate, ma a sorpresa mi dice che ha fatto finta, che si è raccontata un sacco di storie, che in questo tempo aspettava di ritrovare l'amore per me, ma non c'è riuscita , non ci ha pensato molto, forse anche per fare finta , che le cose funzionassero.
> sabato mentre ero disperato mi diceva candidamente" lo vedi che sei li che ti disperi e io quasi non ti ascolto e continuo a chattare con le mie amiche, ogni momento è buono per uscire con loro, e inizio a guardarmi in giro, solo guardare stai tranquillo, non è normale che sto così"
> le dico bè cosa vuoi fare e lei devo vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa, per farlo però non mi devi stare addosso, conversazioni ridotte al minimo indispensabile.
> comunque la casa è tua decidi tu se vuoi provare , se no mandami via


E tu la devi mandare , te lo sta suggerendo, chiedendo, dicendo lei ...cosa vuoi di più per convincerti?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> In realtà c'è chi pensa che Bender voglia stare così, voglia essere trattato così... forse non è semplice paura... io l'ho avuta (ce l'ho) quella paura che dici tu, è comprensibile... ma l'istinto di sopravvivenza poi prende il sopravvento, alla fine si riesce a mettersi in cima alla lista... Bender sembra non contemplare assolutamente questa possibilità...


Non per fare psicologia spicciola (anche perché non ne ho la minima conoscenza), ma mi sembra che Bender viva un'autosvalutazione spaventosa. Il rifiuto di chi ci ama ci fa sentire sempre delle nullità, piccoli piccoli.
Poi arriva il momento di volersi un po' bene, altrimenti si cade in quella pericolosa autosvalutazione di cui sopra.
Lo dico per personale presa di coscienza. Anche io mi sono autopropinato un milione di capi di accusa pur di trovare una risposta a ciò che risposta non ha.
Poi devi dire basta, devi per forza romperti le palle di tutto questo.
Salvati Bender!!!!


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> questo non è amore ...è dipendenza.
> allora prima di parlare di lei e quello che combina...non sarebbe il caso di parlare di te?
> ti sei mai pippettato??????


masturbazione = sesso con qualcuno che ami

il punto è che Bender non si ama affatto


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> lei prima mi ha detto che si stavano aggiustando le cose
> poi ritratta e dice che ha finto che andassero bene per evitare lo stare male, ma così non ha pensato a cosa sentiva veramente
> ora dobbiamo stare distanti in modo che capisca se c'è qualcosa


Ti ho risposto BEnder, la devi lasciare andare via, non è sano questo rapporto che  vi lega, non lo è per un cappero, vuoi bene a lei? Vuoi bene a te stesso? separatevi


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono tutte cose estranee a ben guardare da te, te come persona...
> cosa c'entri tu con i suoi???


si ma se stai male e ti senti persa e chi ti dovrebbe sostenere non c'è e non se ne accorge pensi che forse non ti ama davvero


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non per fare psicologia spicciola (anche perché non ne ho la minima conoscenza), ma mi sembra che Bender viva un'autosvalutazione spaventosa. Il rifiuto di chi ci ama ci fa sentire sempre delle nullità, piccoli piccoli.
> Poi arriva il momento di volersi un po' bene, altrimenti si cade in quella pericolosa autosvalutazione di cui sopra.
> Lo dico per personale presa di coscienza. Anche io mi sono autopropinato un milione di capi di accusa pur di trovare una risposta a ciò che risposta non ha.
> Poi devi dire basta, devi per forza romperti le palle di tutto questo.
> Salvati Bender!!!!


E' quello che cerchiamo tutti di dirgli da un anno! Ognuno con il suo stile... 

Devo dire, però, che rispetto a un anno fa, almeno ha cominciato a interagire... un po'... a essere meno autistico, e io lo trovo comunque un passettino in avanti...

Se trovo la sua vecchia discussione, te la posto...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma se stai male e ti senti persa e chi ti dovrebbe sostenere non c'è e non se ne accorge pensi che forse non ti ama davvero


*FORSE?
*


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E cosa c'entra con il fatto che in un anno è il terzo uomo che si vuole trombare?
> Se scrivo mele e rispondi pere non andiamo lontano


erano 2 e gli piacevano e basta, forse ci avrebbe costruito una relazione se era possibile, ma non è per niente una persona da una botta e via, anche lei è sempre solo stata con me


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> erano 2 e gli piacevano e basta, forse ci avrebbe costruito una relazione se era possibile, ma non è per niente una persona da una botta e via, anche lei è sempre solo stata con me


Infatti lei sta cercando uno per sostituirti e finché non lo trova sta con te...


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *FORSE?
> *


lei stava così solo che non lo dava a vedere diceva che non gli importava e io lo prendevo per buono, intanto l'altro era li che chattava e gli diceva che lui c'era sempre


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

@Stark: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...gini-di-un-precipizio-in-una-notte-senza-luna


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> erano 2 e gli piacevano e basta, forse ci avrebbe costruito una relazione se era possibile, ma non è per niente una persona da una botta e via, anche lei è sempre solo stata con me


Questo è da provare intanto. Il fatto che la relazione non l'ha costruita perchè loro non hanno voluto non dovrebbe esserti di sollievo
Ed é normale che ciclicamente le piace qualcuno e tu la devi aspettare in silenzio?
Secondo te non significa che ti tiene buono finchè avrà trovato una valida alternativa visto che tanto vive a casa tua ed ha il culo parato?


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> lei stava così solo che non lo dava a vedere diceva che non gli importava e io lo prendevo per buono, intanto l'altro era li che chattava e gli diceva che lui c'era sempre


...è facile dirlo chattando...


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti lei sta cercando uno per sostituirti e finché non lo trova sta con te...


questo me lo ha detto anche lei, aggiungendo che lo fa perché io non gli davo quello di cui aveva bisogno e la ignoravo, ma ora le cose sono cambiate da parte mia e mi sto impegnando e lo ha visto anche lei, per questo mi ha detto che vuole provare a pensare senza che io la condizioni con baci e abbracci, deve essere sicura che gli manchi


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> lei stava così solo che non lo dava a vedere diceva che non gli importava e io lo prendevo per buono, intanto l'altro era li che chattava e gli diceva che lui c'era sempre


occhio, non abboccare.
Le stesse cose sono state rinfacciate a me.
La madre stava male, io le dicevo di sfogarsi con me se aveva bisogno, di piangere se sentiva di farlo e lei mi diceva che no, andava tutto bene.
Poi s'è trombata un altro e m'ha rinfacciato che non mi accorgevo di cosa lei provava.
Cazzate.
Ricatti morali, facili scappatoie. Se chi ti ama ti tende la mano e vuoi essere davvero ascoltata, quella mano la afferri e non fai teatro creandoti l'alibi.
Ti sta coglionando.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> questo me lo ha detto anche lei, aggiungendo che lo fa perché io non gli davo quello di cui aveva bisogno e la ignoravo, ma ora le cose sono cambiate da parte mia e mi sto impegnando e lo ha visto anche lei, per questo mi ha detto che vuole provare a pensare senza che io la condizioni con baci e abbracci, deve essere sicura che gli manchi


Ah non puoi baciarla e toccarla?!
Così lei capisce che le manchi?
Non ci credo
Scusa ma io chiudo definitivamente. É davvero una presa per il culo


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> questo me lo ha detto anche lei, aggiungendo che lo fa perché io non gli davo quello di cui aveva bisogno e la ignoravo, ma ora le cose sono cambiate da parte mia e mi sto impegnando e lo ha visto anche lei, per questo mi ha detto che vuole provare a pensare senza che io la condizioni con baci e abbracci, deve essere sicura che gli manchi


mi dispiace, ragazzo... sono scuse... una donna che ama, per quanto possa essersi sentita ferita o trascurata, desidera baci e abbracci... e te lo diceva pure un anno fa...


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> questo me lo ha detto anche lei, aggiungendo che lo fa perché io non gli davo quello di cui aveva bisogno e la ignoravo, ma ora le cose sono cambiate da parte mia e mi sto impegnando e lo ha visto anche lei, per questo mi ha detto che vuole provare a pensare senza che io la condizioni con baci e abbracci, deve essere sicura che gli manchi


Eddai dillo che stai scherzando...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> occhio, non abboccare.
> Le stesse cose sono state rinfacciate a me.
> La madre stava male, io le dicevo di sfogarsi con me se aveva bisogno, di piangere se sentiva di farlo e lei mi diceva che no, andava tutto bene.
> Poi s'è trombata un altro e m'ha rinfacciato che non mi accorgevo di cosa lei provava.
> ...


Fiato sprecato
Apprezzo i tentativi ma ti assicuro che glielo abbiamo detto in tutte le lingue


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...è facile dirlo chattando...


quando non hai niente ti attacchi a tutto
io vedevo solo lei che parlava ore e ore al telefono ogni giorno con sua mamma e me ne andavo in un altra stanza 
gli chiedevo tutto bene si e basta


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> @Stark: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...gini-di-un-precipizio-in-una-notte-senza-luna


grazie!


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> occhio, non abboccare.
> Le stesse cose sono state rinfacciate a me.
> La madre stava male, io le dicevo di sfogarsi con me se aveva bisogno, di piangere se sentiva di farlo e lei mi diceva che no, andava tutto bene.
> Poi s'è trombata un altro e m'ha rinfacciato che non mi accorgevo di cosa lei provava.
> ...


Quoto!
Non si dice dopo, si dice durante... se ci sono delle cose della relazione che non mi stanno (più) bene, lo dico subito, lo metto in chiaro... ci provo, almeno...


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> grazie!


prego!


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah non puoi baciarla e toccarla?!
> Così lei capisce che le manchi?
> Non ci credo
> Scusa ma io chiudo definitivamente. É davvero una presa per il culo


da marzo fino a 2 settimane fa tutto normale
poi mi ha detto che l'ha fatto per me che ero pressante
erano 8 mesi che non avevamo rapporti e vederla in casa che si vestiva dopo una doccia era diventato snervante
così per accontentarmi avrebbe finto 
immagina quando me lo ha detto che botta


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da marzo fino a 2 settimane fa tutto normale
> poi mi ha detto che l'ha fatto per me che ero pressante
> erano 8 mesi che non avevamo rapporti e vederla in casa che si vestiva dopo una doccia era diventato snervante
> così per accontentarmi avrebbe finto
> immagina quando me lo ha detto che botta


La botta te la do io in testa.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da marzo fino a 2 settimane fa tutto normale
> poi mi ha detto che l'ha fatto per me che ero pressante
> erano 8 mesi che non avevamo rapporti e vederla in casa che si vestiva dopo una doccia era diventato snervante
> così per accontentarmi avrebbe finto
> immagina quando me lo ha detto che botta


E dopo questo, tu la vuoi ancora?



farfalla ha detto:


> La botta te la do io in testa.


Calma...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La botta te la do io in testa.


Ti presto la padella ?!


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti presto la padella ?!


Mi sa che la padella è troppo piccola... :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> questo me lo ha detto anche lei, aggiungendo che lo fa perché io non gli davo quello di cui aveva bisogno e la ignoravo, ma ora le cose sono cambiate da parte mia e mi sto impegnando e lo ha visto anche lei, per questo mi ha detto che vuole provare a pensare senza che io la condizioni con baci e abbracci, deve essere sicura che gli manchi


Chiedile di trovarsi e pagarsi casa. .........le mancherai subito!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiedile di trovarsi e pagarsi casa. .........le mancherai subito!


Brava disi


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti presto la padella ?!


fai l'infermiera?

:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> fai l'infermiera?
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grande!!! No no quella padella, l'altra quella da dare in testa


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grande!!! No no quella padella, l'altra quella da dare in testa


ne conosco solo 1 di padella.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiedile di trovarsi e pagarsi casa. .........le mancherai subito!


è un ricatto, è approfittare di una debolezza altrui per ottenere qualcosa, è profondamente ingiusto. se faccio una cosa del genere poi non saprei mai perché resta veramente


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ne conosco solo 1 di padella.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no ma un cucina non ne usi pentole e padelle


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no ma un cucina non ne usi pentole e padelle


no.
solitamente vado a cena da Sbri


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> no.
> solitamente vado a cena da Sbri


Gambizzato la veda dura


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gambizzato la veda dura


cazzo... mi sento osservato


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> no.
> solitamente vado a cena da Sbri


Ma le polpette non le frigge in padella ??


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma le polpette non le frigge in padella ??


te lo dico sottovoce perchè sono osservato...

di solito le trovo direttamente in padella...le frigge prima, poi si fa la doccia e si prepara per il mio arrivo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> te lo dico sottovoce perchè sono osservato...
> 
> di solito le trovo direttamente in padella...le frigge prima, poi si fa la doccia e si prepara per il mio arrivo


Sei un uomo fortunato, io le faccio friggere a lui e mi trova impreparata


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un uomo fortunato, io le faccio friggere a lui e mi trova impreparata


beh non è male nemmeno col grembiulino  e tutta scapigliata


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un uomo fortunato, io le faccio friggere a lui e mi trova impreparata


Fra un po frigge lui stai trabquilla


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è un ricatto, è approfittare di una debolezza altrui per ottenere qualcosa, è profondamente ingiusto. se faccio una cosa del genere poi non saprei mai perché resta veramente


è evidente perché resta... è evidente a tutti, tranne che a te, che non vuoi vedere la realtà...


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un uomo fortunato, io le faccio friggere a lui e mi trova impreparata


beh, non è male nemmeno col grembiulino  e tutta scapigliata


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un uomo fortunato, io le faccio friggere a lui e mi trova impreparata


Fra un po frigge lui in padella, trabquilla


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

(doppione)


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un uomo fortunato, io le faccio friggere a lui e mi trova impreparata


anche col grembiulino però non è male


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh non è male nemmeno col grembiulino  e tutta scapigliata


E che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po frigge lui in padella, trabquilla


Così ha subito un esempio pratico


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> (doppione)


 Facendo notare in modo sommesso


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è un ricatto, è approfittare di una debolezza altrui per ottenere qualcosa, è profondamente ingiusto. se faccio una cosa del genere poi non saprei mai perché resta veramente


Ormai ti ha dimostrato in mille modi di essere egoista.ha senso coabitare se c'è amore. ...soprattutto se si è giovani e senza vincoli/figli.È lei a ricattare te. Approfitta della tua debolezza.....manco te la da.....finge....che altro deve fare per farti reagire.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Compra una casa e intestagliela.
Comprale anche una macchina
Mi raccomando la colazione a letto.
L'acqua per il bagno a temperatura ideale.
Quando hai finito di ramazzare per terra e ti togli la scopa dal sedere, pulisci bene il manico.
Sta povera ragazza ha ragione, non può amarti altrimenti.


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po frigge lui in padella, trabquilla


:scared:


----------



## erab (2 Settembre 2014)

Ma state ancora qua a sentire i piagnistei di Bender?!?!?!?
Pare la zia di mio padre, quella che si lamentava continuamente di tutte le sue malattie e poi 
è campata novant'anni.
Diciamocelo chiaro e tondo (spero per l'ultima volta) qua non c'è nessun problema.
La verità è che a bender sta bene così, se no avrebbe alzato la cresta molto tempo fa.
E se non è così, se veramente non sopporta la situazione ma non ha la forza di ribellarsi, allora
stare qui a consolarlo non serve a nulla.
Caso chiuso 

PS: inoltre trovo questa discussione *NOCIVA *per qualunque tradito che sbarcasse nel forum in
      cerca di informazioni su come gestire la sua situazione.

PPS: Stark!!! cosa fai qua!?!?!? vai a tampinare la Simy!!!!!


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> va a finire che faccio la fine di Matteo Montesi.
> io non ce la faccio piu così, sarà sempre così?
> me ne devo fare una ragione.
> da quello che dice al max sarebbe solo una cosa occasionale,però io non so come potrei prenderla se si concretizzasse
> non mi è ancora capitato realmente. e comunque non posso fare nulla per impedirlo, la scelta è sua,però se va li solo per mangiare una pizza come dice alla sua amica, le condizioni le crea lei e poi perchè a casa invece che al ristorante.


cioè, ma tu stai accettando di stare con una che ti tradisce e lo sai?

o mi sbaglio?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma state ancora qua a sentire i piagnistei di Bender?!?!?!?
> Pare la zia di mio padre, quella che si lamentava continuamente di tutte le sue malattie e poi
> è campata novant'anni.
> Diciamocelo chiaro e tondo (spero per l'ultima volta) qua non c'è nessun problema.
> ...



Così potrebbe funzionare....



BENDER!

MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!
MANDALA VIA!


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2014)

Mandala a fanculo, guadagna qualche soldo, prendi un aereo e vai in Cambogia!!!
Il mio amico Giorgio è rimasto estasiato da quel posto...per via delle ragazzuole e delle canne (vendute come sigarette più o meno).
Ovvio l'arte sta nel trovare una ragazzuola non a pagamento, ma comunque ne ritorneresti con un miglioramento interore che ti farebbe chiedere, "ma che ci sto a fare con quella bagasciona?"

Ciao


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> faccio quello che ho sempre fatto, aspetto.
> anche per lei non è una situazione felice
> confido che prenda una decisione entro la fine di questo anno



perché non la prendi tu?
vedo molte persone, sia in forum che fuori, totalmente incapaci di agire o di reagire per non capisco bene quale motivo.
l'amore non giustifica tutto, nemmeno il fatto che si sia insieme da tredici anni, quanto tempo vuoi ancora passare ad aspettare?


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> quando dalla persona con cui sei stato 14 anni, dall'unica persona con cui sei stato, quella che è cresciuta insieme a te con cui hai tutti i ricordi d'amore, ti dice ogni volta che c'è una possibilità, che non è deciso ancora, che se no si sarebbe comportata anche lei  diversamente, puoi solo crederci e aspettare


non è assolutamente vero.
puoi anche smettere di aspettare e decidere tu.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Ok Bender, lei prenderà una decisione prima della fine dell'anno, contaci.
Però a Natale ricordati di decorare l'albero solo con cristalli swarovsky, non vorrei che si rattristasse.
E il presepe faglielo vivente.
Ovviamente un bel brillocco andrà incartato e messo sotto l'albero, possibilmente con un completino intimo rosso in vista del capodanno.
E per l'amor del cielo non sbagliare la misura!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2014)

*Ciao*



Bender ha detto:


> lei è tornata dalle vacanze si è fermata un giorno in più per vederlo, la sera che si sono visti mi ha continuamente mandato messaggi su whatsapp poi a fine serata, quando doveva andare a casa della sua amica, le chiedo di sentirci per la buona notte mi dice che mi chiama lei, passano 10 minuti mi chiama ma parla sottovoce inizio a chiederle il perché visto che dovrebbe essere sola in casa perché la sua amica non si fermava, si arrabbia e chiudiamo la telefonata.
> poi quando ritorna a casa dopo mille domande un pezzo alla volta, perché è sempre così con lei, ci si arriva per gradi alla verità, scopro che sono stati da lui che ha un appartamento aziendale a Malpensa e per parlare di più si è fermata a dormire li, poi andando avanti esce fuori che a lei lui piaceva, ma lui è una persona seria e le ha subito detto che non ci sarà mai una relazione perché è già impegnato. lei mi ha giurato che non è successo nulla, io le ho detto che se era così sicura se trovavo da qualche parte scritto il contrario, visto che i mezzi c'è li ho, lo avrei fatto sapere alla fidanzata di lui ( non so se poi lo avrei fatto realmente ma era per vedere come reagiva e sembrava tranquilla)
> so come la pensa la maggior parte del forum, sul tirare in ballo i traditori, ma credo ci sia una sostanziale differenza tra essere un amante libero o impegnato, è troppo facile dire non è colpa dell'amante quando anche lui è impegnato e sta facendo una cosa disonesta e deve mettere in conto anche il rischio di essere scoperto per errori no suoi. a me il discorso l'amante non centra, sembra fatto solo per tutelarsi dall'essere beccati , per vie traverse.




Ciao e scusa il ritardo,sono impegnato in altro e con altri ,ti ricordi di me?sono quello che un anno fa ti ha scritto che eri un coglione dentro,qualche utente come al solito si è risentito,ma vabbè ormai a scrivere certe verità so bene quello che si rischia....!Allora siamo qui e tu sempre il solito coglione vero?Be i panni del coglione li vesti con enorme dignità,la tua lei continua a dormire fuori,a ronzare intorno ad ad altri famelici prepuzi,e tu sempre triste con quel bigattino fra le mani.Amico mio cosa aggiungere?magari con questa donna ti ci sposerai,avrai dei figli,e lei passerà con enorme disinvoltura dal cazzo dell'idraulico al cazzo del camionista,perchè caro bender infondo a te che la tua donna sia un bel parcheggio per cazzi in cerca di asilo cosa ti interessa?NULLA.Lei sa chi sei,le sue mutande sono volatili come una scureggia davanti al ventilatore,il suo culo sorride alla vita e non solo...e tu a casa pisello moscio,una bella puntatadi " pomeriggio cinque" una zaganella sulla D'Urso no?questa sarà la tua vita di merda.Auguri e figli maschi.


----------



## Suino4ever (3 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao e scusa il ritardo,sono impegnato in altro e con altri ,ti ricordi di me?sono quello che un anno fa ti ha scritto che eri un coglione dentro,qualche utente come al solito si è risentito,ma vabbè ormai a scrivere certe verità so bene quello che si rischia....!Allora siamo qui e tu sempre il solito coglione vero?Be i panni del coglione li vesti con enorme dignità,la tua lei continua a dormire fuori,a ronzare intorno ad ad altri famelici prepuzi,e tu sempre triste con quel bigattino fra le mani.Amico mio cosa aggiungere?magari con questa donna ti ci sposerai,avrai dei figli,e lei passerà con enorme disinvoltura dal cazzo dell'idraulico al cazzo del camionista,perchè caro bender infondo a te che la tua donna sia un bel parcheggio per cazzi in cerca di asilo cosa ti interessa?NULLA.Lei sa chi sei,le sue mutande sono volatili come una scureggia davanti al ventilatore,il suo culo sorride alla vita e non solo...e tu a casa pisello moscio,una bella puntatadi " pomeriggio cinque" una zaganella sulla D'Urso no?questa sarà la tua vita di merda.Auguri e figli maschi.


:applauso::applauso:ld::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Bender io non ce la faccio nemmeno a risponderti :blu:

ti prego reagisci


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> da qualche settimana mi ha detto che siamo messi esattamente come un anno fa, io gli ho detto che per 6 mesi mi ha detto che le cose erano quasi del tutto risanate, ma a sorpresa mi dice che ha fatto finta, che si è raccontata un sacco di storie, che in questo tempo aspettava di ritrovare l'amore per me, ma non c'è riuscita , non ci ha pensato molto, forse anche per fare finta , che le cose funzionassero.
> sabato mentre ero disperato mi diceva candidamente" *lo vedi che sei li che ti disperi e io quasi non ti ascolto e continuo a chattare con le mie amiche, ogni momento è buono per uscire con loro, e inizio a guardarmi in giro, solo guardare stai tranquillo, non è normale che sto così"*
> le dico bè cosa vuoi fare e lei devo vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa, per farlo però non mi devi stare addosso, conversazioni ridotte al minimo indispensabile.
> comunque la casa è tua decidi tu se vuoi provare , se no mandami via


Ma davvero ti ha risposto così??? Comprale un biglietto di sola andata........


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao e scusa il ritardo,sono impegnato in altro e con altri ,ti ricordi di me?sono quello che un anno fa ti ha scritto che eri un coglione dentro,qualche utente come al solito si è risentito,ma vabbè ormai a scrivere certe verità so bene quello che si rischia....!Allora siamo qui e tu sempre il solito coglione vero?Be i panni del coglione li vesti con enorme dignità,la tua lei continua a dormire fuori,a ronzare intorno ad ad altri famelici prepuzi,e tu sempre triste con quel bigattino fra le mani.Amico mio cosa aggiungere?magari con questa donna ti ci sposerai,avrai dei figli,e lei passerà con enorme disinvoltura dal cazzo dell'idraulico al cazzo del camionista,perchè caro bender infondo a te che la tua donna sia un bel parcheggio per cazzi in cerca di asilo cosa ti interessa?NULLA.Lei sa chi sei,le sue mutande sono volatili come una scureggia davanti al ventilatore,il suo culo sorride alla vita e non solo...e tu a casa pisello moscio,u*na bella puntatadi " pomeriggio cinque" una zaganella sulla D'Urso no*?questa sarà la tua vita di merda.Auguri e figli maschi.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho le lacrime agli occhi..............basta!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ho le lacrime agli occhi..............basta!!!



Sono stato offensivo?


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato offensivo?



Un signore........:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 8979
> Così potrebbe funzionare....
> 
> 
> ...


Mandala via


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> sono nella stessa situazione di un anno fa è incredibile!!!!!!
> e l'ho scoperto solo ora bello no.
> volevo solo una conferma che tutto andasse bene,  e invece ho trovato altro, liberi di non credermi perchè quasi non ci credo io , ma è successo di nuovo,stessa cosa ma questo esiste perchè gli ha venduto un biglietto per il concerto e glie lo ha dato a mano.
> ora la situazione è questa:
> ...


ma tu sei giovanissimo.perché ti fai torturare? perché la sopporti e la subisci?questo non è amore, questa è una croce che hai scelto di portare....e cosa speri? che al improvviso lei cambi e decida di amarti? come ti vedi rispetto al futuro? con la testa abbassata a soffrire perche lei ti ha tradito di nuovo e di nuovo? avvilito, tradito, disperato col morale perennemente a terra? scappaaaaa! fossi uomo con una cosi preferire l'ergastolo ad Alcatraz che vivere tutta la vita così. ....


----------



## tullio (3 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> è un ricatto, è approfittare di una debolezza altrui per ottenere qualcosa, è profondamente ingiusto. se faccio una cosa del genere poi non saprei mai perché resta veramente


Immagina che la vostra storia sia un film che guardi sullo schermo. Ti immedesimeresti nel tuo personaggio o ti irriteresti per la sua pochezza? Tra qualche tempo non riuscirai a guardarti allo specchio per quanto ti stai disprezzando ai suoi occhi. Ma questo non è il punto vero. Il punto vero è: può lei innamorarsi ancora di una persona che disprezza? La risposta è scontata. Se il tuo desiderio è, come pare, di recuperare il suo amore ti stai muovendo nel peggiore dei modi. La squallida immagine di te che stai costruendo (ed accettando), quella di un tappetino, è l'opposto di quella che lei desidera. 
In questi giorni sei a pezzi e anche solo respirare la sua aria ti da un minimo di sollievo; il pensiero di vivere senza lei ti soffoca...ma se non trovi il modo di ricostruire un poco te stesso non solo la sofferenza continuerà a crescere ma la perderai lo stesso. Veramente, ormai, mi sembra che tu la abbia già persa ma se esiste una possibilità devi recuperare parecchio la tua immagine. Staccati da lei, ora, subito, e poi vediamo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao e scusa il ritardo,sono impegnato in altro e con altri ,ti ricordi di me?sono quello che un anno fa ti ha scritto che eri un coglione dentro,qualche utente come al solito si è risentito,ma vabbè ormai a scrivere certe verità so bene quello che si rischia....!Allora siamo qui e tu sempre il solito coglione vero?Be i panni del coglione li vesti con enorme dignità,la tua lei continua a dormire fuori,a ronzare intorno ad ad altri famelici prepuzi,e tu sempre triste con quel bigattino fra le mani.Amico mio cosa aggiungere?magari con questa donna ti ci sposerai,avrai dei figli,e lei passerà con enorme disinvoltura dal cazzo dell'idraulico al cazzo del camionista,perchè caro bender infondo a te che la tua donna sia un bel parcheggio per cazzi in cerca di asilo cosa ti interessa?NULLA.Lei sa chi sei,le sue mutande sono volatili come una scureggia davanti al ventilatore,il suo culo sorride alla vita e non solo...e tu a casa pisello moscio,una bella puntatadi " pomeriggio cinque" una zaganella sulla D'Urso no?questa sarà la tua vita di merda.Auguri e figli maschi.


:rotfl::up:


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Immagina che la vostra storia sia un film che guardi sullo schermo. Ti immedesimeresti nel tuo personaggio o ti irriteresti per la sua pochezza? Tra qualche tempo non riuscirai a guardarti allo specchio per quanto ti stai disprezzando ai suoi occhi. Ma questo non è il punto vero. Il punto vero è: può lei innamorarsi ancora di una persona che disprezza? La risposta è scontata. Se il tuo desiderio è, come pare, di recuperare il suo amore ti stai muovendo nel peggiore dei modi. La squallida immagine di te che stai costruendo (ed accettando), quella di un tappetino, è l'opposto di quella che lei desidera.
> In questi giorni sei a pezzi e anche solo respirare la sua aria ti da un minimo di sollievo; il pensiero di vivere senza lei ti soffoca...ma se non trovi il modo di ricostruire un poco te stesso non solo la sofferenza continuerà a crescere ma la perderai lo stesso. Veramente, ormai, mi sembra che tu la abbia già persa ma se esiste una possibilità devi recuperare parecchio la tua immagine. Staccati da lei, ora, subito, e poi vediamo.


:up:smeraldo virtuale.


----------



## Daniele (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender, cazzo, ti sei dato un nick tosto e poi... e poi non sei per nulla Bender!!!

Allora, pensa al tuo futuro, pensa che lei ritorni sui suoi passi, ma sai, le persone non cambiano e magari ti fai una famiglia con lei (posso già dirti che è impossibile, ma puoi sognare), poi ti ritrovi che lei torna in questa modalità e magari avete un figlio e casetta del cazzo e il risultato è che tu sarai solo, che il figlio o figlia la vedrai di rado, ma non ti preoccupare, per pagare dovrai farlo sempre e oltretutto manco la casa potrai usare, il tutto mentre quella bella ragazza si farà smerigilare l'ano da dal supersotato del momento.

Adesso, ti piace questo futuro????


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Funziona questo mantra?
> 
> Io avrei bisogno di una manina per essere più paziente con chi mi sta intorno, ultimamente.


lo sei già molto più di prima.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mandala via


Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Mandala via
Io insisto. Non si sa mai. Tanto con le buone e con le cattive ci abbiamo già provato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Bender!

Io credo che tu sia veramente coraggioso e quasi eroico a voler perseverare nella tua sudditanza nei confronti di una ragazza che tanto è sfacciata quanto ammirevole!
Sai, l'amore è più effimero dei monumenti che lascia e i sogni si nutrono con le speranze di eternità prima che coi megaliti in pietra, in questo senso, la voracità sentimentale di una compagna ardita e strega che non si cura delle fondamenta che ha gettato per andare a costruire cattedrali sommerse in cui solo le onde faranno risuonare le consumate campane per tritoni e sirene già troppo distratte dall'imbellettarsi per distogliere qualche altro navigante curioso dal suo ritorno a casa, è da un lato un'evasione dal reale e dal vissuto quotidiano per rifugiarsi in una fantasia che si materializza albina in un contesto d'ebano, e dall'altro l'evoluzione incondizionata e incondizionabile di una traduzione in perenne divenire delle aspirazioni inespresse in delusioni non rappresentate.
Una localizzazione semantica prima ancora che strimentale quindi dello scandalo di una dissolutezza immaginifica e reale al tempo stesso che si coagulano senza mai in definitiva diventare stabilmente solide di ciò che si è perso per la strada, magari bagnati da una fredda pioggia, ma pur sempre guardando l'arcobaleno.
Ora che i suoi occhi sono caduti a terra e tu li hai raccolti con mani tremanti, accorgendoti che null'altro sono che biglie in vetro di quelle che i bambini usano per giocare sulle piste di sabbia bagnata e calda nelle estati dela vita, pensi però non che ella non t'abbia mai guardato veramente, ma che lo sguardo non sia stato importante, non fondamentale e non una conditio sine qua non dei tuoi ricordi, costruiti a prescindere dall'essenza di lei, intesa come effettiva rispondenza del fenomeno col noumeno, cioè l'univocità di quello che a te sembrava rispetto a quello che lei era in realtà, ma che ciò sia superfluo, di fronte a quello che hai costruito in te - quello che ti sembra di avere costruito -, ciò senza il quale il tuo passato assume le movenze di un'ombra alla fiamma di una candela al vento e quello che avresti desiderato fosse stato fatto, da te e da lei, per portarti ad essere quello che non sei, e nel quale non sei riuscito a trasformarti, e nella forma del quale lei non ha avuto interesse a plasmarti.
Non so se mi sono spiegato.

Ciao!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

Mandala Via.


----------



## Bender (4 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Immagina che la vostra storia sia un film che guardi sullo schermo. Ti immedesimeresti nel tuo personaggio o ti irriteresti per la sua pochezza? Tra qualche tempo non riuscirai a guardarti allo specchio per quanto ti stai disprezzando ai suoi occhi. Ma questo non è il punto vero. Il punto vero è: può lei innamorarsi ancora di una persona che disprezza? La risposta è scontata. Se il tuo desiderio è, come pare, di recuperare il suo amore ti stai muovendo nel peggiore dei modi. La squallida immagine di te che stai costruendo (ed accettando), quella di un tappetino, è l'opposto di quella che lei desidera.
> In questi giorni sei a pezzi e anche solo respirare la sua aria ti da un minimo di sollievo; il pensiero di vivere senza lei ti soffoca...ma se non trovi il modo di ricostruire un poco te stesso non solo la sofferenza continuerà a crescere ma la perderai lo stesso. Veramente, ormai, mi sembra che tu la abbia già persa ma se esiste una possibilità devi recuperare parecchio la tua immagine. Staccati da lei, ora, subito, e poi vediamo.


peccato che la vita non sia un film.
tutti vorrebbero mandare a fanculo il capo che ti sfrutta, tutti vorrebbero buttarsi a capofitto in qualcosa, senza pensare.
ma le conseguenze di quei gesti nel lungo periodo? difficilmente le mostrano i film.
i protagonisti dei film ci fanno sognare quello che nella vita reale non potremmo mai fare.
tutti vorremmo fare come Walter Mitty.
in realtà valutiamo le scelte almeno la maggior parte, perché sappiamo che la maggior parte delle volte non va come ci aspettiamo,  quindi scegliamo la decisione meno rischiosa.
magari col passare del tempo mi abituerò al  fatto che è un periodo transitorio, che comunque se ne andrà, visto che la crisi non si è mai interrotta, e mi viene difficile pensare, che non abbia pensato a cosa fare in 5 mesi.
resta il fatto che non posso mandare via una persona che non ha un posto dove andare


----------



## zanna (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> peccato che la vita non sia un film.
> *tutti vorrebbero mandare a fanculo il capo che ti sfrutta*, tutti vorrebbero buttarsi a capofitto in qualcosa, senza pensare.
> ma le conseguenze di quei gesti nel lungo periodo? difficilmente le mostrano i film.
> i protagonisti dei film ci fanno sognare quello che nella vita reale non potremmo mai fare.
> ...


Il capo che ti sfrutta non puoi mandarlo a fanculo perchè ti paga e fino a che non trovi di meglio non è saggio ... non è la scelta meno rischiosa ma quella, per assurdo, più comoda ... beh saggezza, comodità ... almeno fatti pagare l'affitto!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2014)

*Signore e signori*

Lo avete capito o no che state cantando il Signore delle Cime ad un sordo?

chè a sto punto siete quasi peggio voi di Bender


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> peccato che la vita non sia un film.
> tutti vorrebbero mandare a fanculo il capo che ti sfrutta, tutti vorrebbero buttarsi a capofitto in qualcosa, senza pensare.
> ma le conseguenze di quei gesti nel lungo periodo? difficilmente le mostrano i film.
> i protagonisti dei film ci fanno sognare quello che nella vita reale non potremmo mai fare.
> ...



Ciao

certo che puoi! Basta dire e porre un limite: fine gennaio, tu te ne vai. Hai tempo per organizzarti. 
In cosa consiste il problema di pronunciare queste parole? 
Non sei il primo e non sarai neanche l'ultimo ... 


sienne


----------



## Bender (4 Settembre 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bender, cazzo, ti sei dato un nick tosto e poi... e poi non sei per nulla Bender!!!
> 
> Allora, pensa al tuo futuro, pensa che lei ritorni sui suoi passi, ma sai, le persone non cambiano e magari ti fai una famiglia con lei (posso già dirti che è impossibile, ma puoi sognare), poi ti ritrovi che lei torna in questa modalità e magari avete un figlio e casetta del cazzo e il risultato è che tu sarai solo, che il figlio o figlia la vedrai di rado, ma non ti preoccupare, per pagare dovrai farlo sempre e oltretutto manco la casa potrai usare, il tutto mentre quella bella ragazza si farà smerigilare l'ano da dal supersotato del momento.
> 
> Adesso, ti piace questo futuro????


ho scelto Bender proprio perché e tutto quello che non sono, e qualche volta sarebbe bello essere così, solo per poco, solo in alcune situazioni.
 ok ammettiamo che ritento, perché dovrebbe andare meglio? 
perché so come potrebbe andare e metterei le cose in chiaro subito?
perché ricominciando si conta sul fattore tempo e sul fatto che passando abbastanza tempo non si pensa più a rifarsi una vita e ci si accontenta.
oppure per stare sul sicuro uno ci rinuncia fin da subito, e sta con qualcuno giusto per non rimanere solo , ma non affida mai a nessuno.
dimmi qual è quella meglio


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lo avete capito o no che state cantando il Signore delle Cime ad un sordo?
> 
> chè a sto punto siete quasi peggio voi di Bender



Ciao

un Bender ... culla in noi tutti ... 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> ho scelto Bender proprio perché e tutto quello che non sono, e qualche volta sarebbe bello essere così, solo per poco, solo in alcune situazioni.
> ok ammettiamo che ritento, perché dovrebbe andare meglio?
> perché so come potrebbe andare e metterei le cose in chiaro subito?
> perché ricominciando si conta sul fattore tempo e sul fatto che passando abbastanza tempo non si pensa più a rifarsi una vita e ci si accontenta.
> ...


tesoro si ricomicnia in due.
stai letteralmente sprecando il tuo amore e il tuo tempo.....questi anni e mesi persi appresso a lei non te li ridara' piu nessuno.....e poi hai vioglia a piangerli..
per te, il tuo amore, l amore che le dai , vale cosi poco?


----------



## drusilla (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un Bender ... culla in noi tutti ...
> 
> ...


é molto vero questo...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

ma perche|? chi e' bender? a parte questo mio amatissimo utente?


----------



## Bender (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche|? chi e' bender? a parte questo mio amatissimo utente?


 Bender che ti offender.
mai visto Futurama? la serie animata
c'è dal 1999.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> Bender che ti offender.
> mai visto Futurama? la serie animata
> c'è dal 1999.


no tesoro, sarebbero i ciclopi? quella coi capelli viola con un occhio solo?
no....
ma che offendi tu....dai offendimi...ti sfido


----------



## Bender (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tesoro si ricomicnia in due.
> stai letteralmente sprecando il tuo amore e il tuo tempo.....questi anni e mesi persi appresso a lei non te li ridara' piu nessuno.....e poi hai vioglia a piangerli..
> per te, il tuo amore, l amore che le dai , vale cosi poco?


 la mia paura forse è anche rimanere solo.
mi è rimasto solo un amico, che vedo di rado ormai. 
quindi anche volendo non vedo come potrei trovare qualcuno


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> la mia paura forse è anche rimanere solo.
> mi è rimasto solo un amico, che vedo di rado ormai.
> quindi anche volendo non vedo come potrei trovare qualcuno


ma lei non e' cmq piu la tua compagnia....
e' una stronza forzata a cacca (come dice JB)....
ti senti in compagnia qunado sta con te?
o ti senti solo cmq?
ti devi riprendere e lo sai...
lo so che e' bello coccolarsi nel dolore...posto sicuro e accogliente.....li dentro peggio di cosi non puo andare.....
e invece no! devi venire qui furoi, nel cazzo di mondo insieme a noi e vivere perche la signorina se ne sbatte e non ti dico di essere stronzo o cacciarla.....lo so che non ne hai la forza....vai via tu.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche|? chi e' bender? a parte questo mio amatissimo utente?



Ciao

cosa intendi con perché? 
Mi riferivo al nostro Bender ... 


sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lo avete capito o no che state cantando il Signore delle Cime ad un sordo?
> 
> chè a sto punto siete quasi peggio voi di Bender


Mandalo via
Mandalo via
Mandalo via
Mandalo via
Mandalo via
Mandalo via
Mandalo via
Mandalo via

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa intendi con perché?
> Mi riferivo al nostro Bender ...
> ...


eh ma io non che personaggio di cartoni sia


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

Mandala via.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

nella Bundesliga ci sono due Bender, uno è forte, l'altro è na pippa


----------



## Bender (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma lei non e' cmq piu la tua compagnia....
> e' una stronza forzata a cacca (come dice JB)....
> ti senti in compagnia qunado sta con te?
> o ti senti solo cmq?
> ...


comunque vada è una situazione che non può durare, prima o poi si stancherà anche lei di stare così.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque vada è una situazione che non può durare, *prima o poi si stancherà anche lei di stare così*.


a parte che non credo accadrà... le fa troppo comodo questa situazione. e poi mi domando ma perchè devi farti umiliare in questo modo ancora da lei?


----------



## drusilla (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque vada è una situazione che non può durare, prima o poi si stancherà anche lei di stare così.


e bravo! continua a non prendere tu le decisioni e a lasciarle nelle mani altrui:facepalm:


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque vada è una situazione che non può durare, prima o poi si stancherà anche lei di stare così.


sì sì, magna tranquillo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque vada è una situazione che non può durare, prima o poi si stancherà anche lei di stare così.


Ah non sei tu quello che prima o poi di stanca ma lei,
Andiamo bene..


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sì sì, magna tranquillo


----------



## tullio (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> peccato che la vita non sia un film.


IL senso del mio discorso era un altro ma fa nulla.



Bender ha detto:


> resta il fatto che non posso mandare via una persona che non ha un posto dove andare


Perché? Sei iscritto all'albo delle associazioni per la cura degli indigenti? Hai un contratto con la Caritas? 

Non riesci ad esser responsabile di te e ti preoccupi della situazione abitativa degli altri? 

Non raccontare storie: semplicemente non hai il coraggio e la forza di sfilarla dalla tua vita. Bada che nessuno ha il diritto di criticarti per questo: sono fatti tuoi e ciascuno si rovina la vita come gli pare. Però non raccontare storie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> la mia paura forse è anche rimanere solo.
> mi è rimasto solo un amico, che vedo di rado ormai.
> quindi anche volendo non vedo come potrei trovare qualcuno


sei un disastro....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2014)

Ma voi non vi sentite presi per il culo a rispondergli. Mi metto di mezzo amch'io. Ogni volta mi parte un vafanculo, poii respiro, gli rispondo e quando lui risponde mi pento di non aver scritto va fanculo


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma voi non vi sentite presi per il culo a rispondergli. Mi metto di mezzo amch'io. Ogni volta mi parte un vafanculo, poii respiro, gli rispondo e quando lui risponde mi pento di non aver scritto va fanculo


effettivamente si... hai ragione


----------



## erab (4 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma voi non vi sentite presi per il culo a rispondergli. Mi metto di mezzo amch'io. Ogni volta mi parte un vafanculo, poii respiro, gli rispondo e quando lui risponde mi pento di non aver scritto va fanculo


Da mò che lo dico


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> questo me lo ha detto anche lei, aggiungendo che lo fa perché io non gli davo quello di cui aveva bisogno e la ignoravo, ma ora le cose sono cambiate da parte mia e mi sto impegnando e lo ha visto anche lei, per questo mi ha detto che *vuole provare a pensare senza che io la condizioni con baci e abbracci*, deve essere sicura che gli manchi





Bender ha detto:


> da marzo fino a 2 settimane fa tutto normale
> poi mi ha detto che l'ha fatto per me che ero pressante
> erano 8 mesi che non avevamo rapporti e vederla in casa che si vestiva dopo una doccia era diventato snervante
> *così per accontentarmi avrebbe finto *
> immagina quando me lo ha detto che botta


Ciao Bender,
giuro che ho fatto di tutto per non entrare in questo thread, ma nun gna fo.

Cioè, lei da te non vuole neanche un abbraccio, ti spiattella in faccio che ti ha "concesso" del sesso perchè le facevi pena come un cane arrapato per la pubblica via, mentre non vede l'ora di farsi dare da chicchessia le dica "ciao", pure se impegnato e senza futuro?

Ragazzo benedetto...ma mi dici cosa c'è da amare in una persona così? Non mi rispondere "il passato" perchè davvero divento il sicario di Marcellus Wollace.....Il passato per lei è merda fumante, te lo dice ogni giorno con il suo comportamento. I cimiteri sono pieni di "grande passato" misto a vermi: tu devi vivere per il presente, cazzo.


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...
Bender non esiste...


----------



## tullio (4 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma voi non vi sentite presi per il culo a rispondergli. Mi metto di mezzo amch'io. Ogni volta mi parte un vafanculo, poii respiro, gli rispondo e quando lui risponde mi pento di non aver scritto va fanculo


...effettivamente, a pensarci bene...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2014)

*Caro*

Caro bender non amo i giri di parole,mi hai scarnificato i coglioni.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a parte che non credo accadrà... le fa troppo comodo questa situazione. e poi mi domando ma perchè devi farti umiliare in questo modo ancora da lei?


Perché trae piacere dall'umiliazione. Lo sostengo da un anno e più.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perché trae piacere dall'umiliazione. Lo sostengo da un anno e più.


inizio a creder che tu abbia ragione


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perché trae piacere dall'umiliazione. Lo sostengo da un anno e più.



Potrebbe essere ma perchè spingersi così in alto?la parola chiave è coglione.Bender è semplicemente un coglione,ma un coglione di razza,un coglione da podio,come ce ne sono tanti,e ,lui è anche contento,lui nei panni del coglione si trova bene,la donna vuole un porto sicuro,ogni tanto smonta con il culo qualche impavido frenulo,e la vita va avanti.


----------



## zadig (5 Settembre 2014)

cazzo, rispetto a questo qui LDS è uno che sa il fatto suo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> cazzo, rispetto a questo qui LDS è uno che sa il fatto suo.


rispetto a questo qui CHIUNQUE sa il fatto suo.

EDIT : Dimenticavo..


MANDALA VIA
MANDALA VIA
MANDALA VIA
MANDALA VIA
MANDALA VIA
MANDALA VIA
MANDALA VIA


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2014)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> cazzo, rispetto a questo qui LDS è uno che sa il fatto suo.



Certo questo ci è nato proprio coglione,ed ha tutto la volontà di morire da grandissimo coglione


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perché trae piacere dall'umiliazione. Lo sostengo da un anno e più.


Tu e Perplesso siete stati massacrati per averlo detto. Per me non c'é altra spiegaZione


----------



## zadig (5 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo questo ci è nato proprio coglione,ed ha tutto la volontà di morire da grandissimo coglione


coglione sgonfio, tra l'altro.


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu e Perplesso siete stati massacrati per averlo detto. Per me non c'é altra spiegaZione


E' che non c'ero io la volta scorsa, questo è uno dei peggiori masochisti psicologici che possa esistere. E ci gode proprio, si crogiola in quel dolore che lei riesce a infliggergli giorno dopo giorno con la sua sola presenza...e non fa nulla per reagire proprio perchè quello per lui è piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che non c'ero io la volta scorsa, questo è uno dei peggiori masochisti psicologici che possa esistere. E ci gode proprio, si crogiola in quel dolore che lei riesce a infliggergli giorno dopo giorno con la sua sola presenza...e non fa nulla per reagire proprio perchè quello per lui è piacere.


Ecco stai attenta che fra un po te ne dicono un fagotto anche a te


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che non c'ero io la volta scorsa, questo è uno dei peggiori masochisti psicologici che possa esistere. E ci gode proprio, si crogiola in quel dolore che lei riesce a infliggergli giorno dopo giorno con la sua sola presenza...e non fa nulla per reagire proprio perchè quello per lui è piacere.


e allora che nn si lamenti
ah no, lui gode nel lamentarsi....
madonnamia....


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco stai attenta che fra un po te ne dicono un fagotto anche a te


Sì, ma mi pare evidente che questo abbia seri problemi relazionali...e oltre questo manco se ne rende conto, ma sta lì fermo. E di norma se una cosa ti piace non fai nulla per cambiarla...mi pare ovvio...


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e allora che nn si lamenti
> ah no, lui gode nel lamentarsi....
> madonnamia....


No, secondo me gode proprio nel farsi trattare da stuoino!


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, secondo me gode proprio nel farsi trattare da stuoino!


allora va bene la prima cosa che ho scritto
che nn si lamenti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che non c'ero io la volta scorsa, questo è uno dei peggiori masochisti psicologici che possa esistere. E ci gode proprio, si crogiola in quel dolore che lei riesce a infliggergli giorno dopo giorno con la sua sola presenza...e non fa nulla per reagire proprio perchè quello per lui è piacere.


E lei? Lei lo ama da morire! Gli infligge umiliazioni giornalieri per renderlo felice e potersi crogiolare nel suo dolore di essere senza palle. 

In pratica il suo piacere sessuale siamo noi.....  ... così gli viene duro e lei può "usarlo" anche fisicamente.


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E lei? Lei lo ama da morire! Gli infligge umiliazioni giornalieri per renderlo felice e potersi crogiolare nel suo dolore di essere senza palle.
> 
> In pratica il suo piacere sessuale siamo noi.....  ... così gli viene duro e lei può "usarlo" anche fisicamente.


quindi sono una coppia perfetta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quindi sono una coppia perfetta


Con il nostro supporto. Si.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che non c'ero io la volta scorsa, questo è uno dei peggiori masochisti psicologici che possa esistere. E ci gode proprio, si crogiola in quel dolore che lei riesce a infliggergli giorno dopo giorno con la sua sola presenza...e non fa nulla per reagire proprio perchè quello per lui è piacere.


Il suo, però, è un godimento inconscio, acerbo. Bender non ne ha ancora preso atto, in quanto lei (non meno inetta di lui) non è capace di essere dominante sino in fondo: ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma tutto sommato lo usa male.

Lo scroto sotto la Louboutin tacco 12 non glielo ha ancora imposto: non c'è un atto di sottomissione plateale che faccia capire a Bender quali siano i ruoli. 

Lui è convinto di essere taaanto buono perché non caccia di casa una senza dimora, poverina. E miss tentenna non è ancora passata al "qui comando io" esplicito e inappellabile.   

C'è solo prostrazione di un inetto nei confronti di un'altra. Lui è smarrito come un bimbo a cui i genitori danno insegnamenti contrastanti e opposti.

Il destino si compirà solo dopo che lei lo avrà lasciato. 

Detto senza ironia.


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il suo, però, è un godimento inconscio, acerbo. Bender non ne ha ancora preso atto, in quanto lei (non meno inetta di lui) non è capace di essere dominante sino in fondo: ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma tutto sommato lo usa male.
> 
> Lo scroto sotto la Louboutin tacco 12 non glielo ha ancora imposto: non c'è un atto di sottomissione plateale che faccia capire a Bender quali siano i ruoli.
> 
> ...


E senza ironia dico che l'analisi è perfetta...


----------



## zadig (5 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il destino si compirà solo dopo che lei lo avrà lasciato.


e sei ancora ottimista.


----------



## zadig (5 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Bender è un uomo estremamente umile e gentile, qualità che io e altri utenti abbiamo avuto modo di appurare parlandoci in privato.
> 
> Uno come te, frustrato, maleducato e stupido a 360 gradi, non è degno manco di pulirgli le scarpe.
> 
> Ti invito caldamente a parlarne con molto rispetto.


senti burina, io scrivo quel cazzo che mi pare e delle tue limitate opinioni non me ne frega niente.
Ma prima di dare a me del maleducato leggi quello che scrivi tu.

Inoltre ti invito a non inseguirmi sul forum per flammare, anche se mi diverte: è maleducato verso gli altri.

Ma tu, come al solito, non puoi capire e quindi ti lascio l'ultima parola: con gli imbecilli ci vuole pazienza... tanta pazienza.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> allora va bene la prima cosa che ho scritto
> che nn si lamenti


Vivere umiliazioni è appagante per Bender (ma lui non lo ammetterà, perchè è una trasgressione che va contro i suoi principii e perchè non è il forum adatto) e lamentarsi, raccontarle è come riviverle.


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vivere umiliazioni è appagante per Bender (ma lui non lo ammetterà, perchè è una trasgressione che va contro i suoi principii e perchè non è il forum adatto) e lamentarsi, raccontarle è come riviverle.


giusto


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi pare evidente che questo abbia seri problemi relazionali...e oltre questo manco se ne rende conto, ma sta lì fermo. E di norma se una cosa ti piace non fai nulla per cambiarla...mi pare ovvio...


il giorno in cui prenderà atto che lui gode a fare lo zerbino,spariranno tutti i suoi problemi,relazionali e non.

il problema è riuscire a scalfire il muro di gomma che si è costruito intorno


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e sei ancora ottimista.


Bender, dopo, metabolizzerà il tutto, ne sentirà la mancanza e cercherà in luoghi o siti consoni una persona che avrà la pazienza di assecondare a pieno la sua indole di sottomesso (oppure sub, oppure slave, ecc.), in modo esplicito e con tutta la simbologia del caso.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici tu sarebbe contento e non depresso e pigro...
> Questa cosa lo butta molto giù.


se riuscisse a demolire il muro di gomma di parossismo che s'è costruito da solo sarebbe semplice fargli capire la natura di quello che sente e che lo sconvolge.

Possiamo però dire che rispetto ad 1 anno fa,ora almeno interagisce.  non è molto ma è già un progresso.

se si lasciasse convincere a far iscrivere la sua ragazza qui,magari gli possiamo finalmente dare una mano.

anche solo per toglierci definitivamente il dubbio che lei non possa proprio essere quella di cui Bender ha bisogno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici tu sarebbe contento e non depresso e pigro...
> Questa cosa lo butta molto giù.


Toy Girl lo avrebbe massacrato di mazzate!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No anzi...
> 
> Lui difende a tutti i costi il suo primo amore. Lo capisco, anche se so che per come si sono messe le cose ormai è sbagliato.


Quanti anni ha Bender?


----------



## Bender (6 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il giorno in cui prenderà atto che lui gode a fare lo zerbino,spariranno tutti i suoi problemi,relazionali e non.
> 
> il problema è riuscire a scalfire il muro di gomma che si è costruito intorno


libero di non credermi, ma non provo gusto a fare "lo zerbino".
prima di un anno fa, a momenti alterni mi sono comportato male con lei.
per molti mesi, tutti i sabati li passavamo dal mio migliore amico, dove io parlavo con lui tutto il pomeriggio fino a dopo cena, e lasciavo lei con sua moglie, però non si trovava bene.
sono iniziati i problemi di separazione con la sua famiglia 2 anni fa e via via si sono intensificati, per mè erano solo un fastidio, qualche volta mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla da sua mamma all'inizio andavo poi piano piano non ci sono più andato.
dovevamo sposarci dopo un anno di convivenza o poco più, però io vedevo molti problemi, così lei ha iniziato a pensare che fossero scuse per non farlo, la mia idea di matrimonio ideale era di farlo con meno gente possibile 30/40 massimo e il più veloce possibile con rinfresco e che duri per esempio dalle 11 alle 16.
la mia paranoia era subire tutti i parenti, tra cui nessuno di loro andasse d'accordo per motivi gravi.
aggiungete che mia madre non sta bene e i genitori di lei si stavano separando e immaginatevi lo scenario.
altra cosa, una volta ha comprato una coppia di fedine, perché non le abbiamo mai avute, io ho guardato l'oggetto e non il significato, morale non ho messo la mia, perché non mi piaceva, non la reputavo una cosa così importante.
per assurdo più vedevo che lei ci teneva a informarsi per il matrimonio ed era felice, più me la prendevo comoda ed ero sicuro che ormai sarebbe restata per sempre, quindi la davo per scontata, mi facevo i fatti miei, è capitato che mi sono fissato con il videogioco appena uscito e mi ci staccavo solo per venire a mangiare.
lei poi mi ha detto che vedendo che facevo così si è chiesta cosa ci faceva qui, ha iniziato a pensare che la sua vita sarebbe stata sempre così e si è demoralizzata, fino a rinunciare a tutto.
ora quello che voi vedete come " fare lo zerbino" io lo vedo come una redenzione per come mi sono comportato , una pena del contrappasso. 
non mi piace crogiolarmi nel dolore, sto male perché non sa più se potrà ritrovare l'amore che provava prima.
mi ha detto che da quello che vedeva lei , sembrava non mi importasse.
ho fatto l'errore di continuare a pensare come se vivessi ancora solo e me ne sono reso conto tardi.


----------

